# Wrestling 20Q



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Has he ever been in the WWF/E?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

1. Has he ever been in the WWF/E? *YES*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Was he ever in WCW?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Has he ever won a World Title


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

1. Has he ever been in the WWF/E? *YES*
2. Was he ever in WCW? *NO*
3. Has he ever won a World Title? *YES*

You can ask more than 1 questions btw. Around 3-5 questions would be good.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Has he ever been a Tag Team Champion in WWF/E?
Did he compete in the Attitude Era? 
Did he ever face Undertaker at Wrestlemania?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Is he in the current roster?
Is he from USA?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

1. Has he ever been in the WWF/E? *YES*
2. Was he ever in WCW? *NO*
3. Has he ever won a World Title? *YES*
4. Has he ever been a Tag Team Champion in WWF/E? *YES*
5. Did he compete in the Attitude Era? *YES *
6. Did he ever face Undertaker at Wrestlemania? *YES*
7. Is he in the current roster? *NO*
8. Is he from USA? *NO*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Is it Edge??


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Takers Revenge said:


> Is it Edge??


Yep :lol. Yeah that was a pretty easy one. You can come up with a wrestler now.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Allright everyone. Shoot


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Was he ever in WCW?
Was he ever in WWF/E?
Was he ever a World Champion?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Were they a tag champ?
Did they ever face Undertaker at Wrestlemania?
Did they compete in ECW?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

1- Was he ever in WCW? Yes
2- Was he ever in WWE? Yes
3- Was he ever a world champ? Yes
4- Were they a tag champ? Yes
5- Did they ever face Undertaker at wrestlemania? No
6- Where they ever in ECW? Yes


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Is he in the current roster?
Was he ever in TNA?
Was he part of a stable?
Is he American?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Are they alive?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh and number the questions Spindoli, easier to keep track that way :lol


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

7- Is he in the current roster? No
8- Was he ever in TNA? Kinda
9- Was he part of a stable? No
10- Is he American? Yes
11- Are they from the USA? Yes
12- Are they retired? Semi retired
13- Are they alive? Yes


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Have an idea already. Want to wait to see some of these answers first.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Is it RVD?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Is it The American Dream?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Is it RVD? No
Is it Dusty Rhodes? No

Those count as questions? Probably eh?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I'm probably wrong, but Eddie Guerrero?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

How many questions so far?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Is it Golddust?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Guessing who it is shouldn't count as a question.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Its not Eddie Guerrero or Goldust

We are on question 14


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeff Jarrett?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Not Jeff Jarrett


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Raven?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Not sure if Hardy was in WCW, but Jeff Hardy?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

OH, OK. It's Steve Austin, isn't it?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Damn....

Is he in the Hall of Fame?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Have they won a championship in TNA?
Were they ever authority in TNA?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

No correct answers yet.

14- Is he in the hall of fame? Yes
15- Have they won a championship in TNA? No
16- Were they ever authority in TNA? No


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Mick Foley?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

It is not Mrs. Foleys baby boy


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Has he competed in a PPV match this year?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Jesus Christ?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

It's not Mick Foley...

Is it Mankind? 

:troll


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

17- Has he competed on a ppv this year... No


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Are they related to another well known wrestler?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Sean Waltham?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Not Sean Waltman 
And 18- Are they related to a well known wrestler? Yes


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Chavo?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Can't be Chavo, not in the HOF. I really can't think of anyone.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm busy right now. Answer is Terry Funk. Sorry for cutting it short fellows


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Okay I want to give this a try. Go ahead.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Had just thought of him :lmao Oh well, who goes next?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Ok Richard Hagen,

1. Was he ever in WWF/E?
2. Was he ever in WCW?
3. Did he compete in the Attitude Era?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

That was a tough one, which makes it good. 


Former United States champ?
Former Intercontinental champ?
Currently in the WWE?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

1. Was he ever in WWF/E? *yes*
2. Was he ever in WCW? *no *
3. Did he compete in the Attitude Era? *no*
4. Former United States champ? *no*
5. Former Intercontinental champ? *yes*
6. Currently in the WWE? *yes*


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Has he faced Undertaker at WM
Has he won a Royal Rumble


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

7. Has he faced Undertaker at WM *yes*
8. Has he won a Royal Rumble *yes*


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Is he American?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Randy Orton?


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Randy Orton?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Ratman said:


> Randy Orton?


Bingo. I like this game, Ratman. Good job.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Thanks lol, yeah thought it'd be fun. Alright this might be an easy but I got one. 

Ask me some questions bros


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Is he currently in the WWE?
FORMER WHC?
Former InterContinental Champion?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Is he a former WWE Champion?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Ratman's next.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Royal Rumble Winner?
Ever Compete at Wrestlemania? 
Currently In The WWE?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Let's wait for answers lol


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Is he American?
Ever been in a tag team?
US title winner?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Is he a former WWE Champion? *YES*
Royal Rumble Winner? *YES*
Ever Compete at Wrestlemania? *YES *
Currently In The WWE? *Kind of*


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Brock Lesnar?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Is he a former WWE Champion? *YES*
Royal Rumble Winner? *YES*
Ever Compete at Wrestlemania? *YES *
Currently In The WWE? *Kind of*
Is he American? *YES*
Ever been in a tag team? *YES*
US title winner? *NO*


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

The Rock?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

No not Brock Lesnar or The Rock.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Were they in the attitude era?
Were they in the ruthless aggression era?


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Undertaker?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

HBK


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

ashes11 said:


> Undertaker?


Yes sir. You're up.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Shoot people


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Is he with the WWE, right now?
Former Rumble winner?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Was he in WCW?
Is he in the Hall of Fame?
Is he a former WWE Champion?


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

1) Is he with the WWE, right now? *NO*
2) Former Rumble winner? *NO*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Has he ever had mutton chops?
Was he in WCW?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Was he ever with the WWE?


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

3) was he in WCW? *NO*
4) Is he in the Hall of Fame? *NO*
5) Is he a former WWE Champion? *NO*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Was he ever the InteContinental or US Champion?
Was he ever one one half of the WWE World Tag Team Champions?


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

6 Has he ever had mutton chops? *NO*
7 Was he in WCW? *NO*
8 Was he ever with the WWE? *YES*


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Is he American?
Was he in the original ECW?


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

9 Was he ever the InteContinental or US Champion? *YES*
10 Was he ever one one half of the WWE World Tag Team Champions? *NO*


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

11 Is he American? Yes, but not fully
12 Was he in the original ECW? *NO*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Is it Tito Santana?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Is he black?
Is he Hispanic?
Is he white?


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Not Tito

13 Is he black? A bit
14 Is he Hispanic? *NO*
15 Is he white? A bit


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Is he alive?


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

16 Is he alive? *NO*


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Is he Umaga?


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Is he Umaga?


It is indeed (Y)


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

That was pretty hard. Good job. (Y)

Shoot.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Was he in ECW?
Is he a Hall of Famer?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

1. Was he in ECW? *NO*
2. Is he a Hall of Famer? *YES*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Mick Foley


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Takers Revenge said:


> Mick Foley


Nope, not Mick.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Was he a world champ...
Was he apart of a famous tag team...
Was he in WCW...

Ps. I guess I missed the no on the ECW question


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Currently in the WWE?
Ever in WCW?
Ever faced Taker at Mania?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

1. Was he in ECW? *NO*
2. Is he a Hall of Famer? *YES*

3. Was he a world champ... *NO*
4. Was he apart of a famous tag team... *NO*
5. Was he in WCW... *NO*

6. Currently in the WWE? *NO*
7. Ever in WCW? *NO*
8. Ever faced Taker at Mania? *NO*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Was he ever in WWF/E?
Is he an international star?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Has he main evented a Mania?
Has he won a Rumble?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

1. Was he in ECW? *NO*
2. Is he a Hall of Famer? *YES*

3. Was he a world champ... *NO*
4. Was he apart of a famous tag team... *NO*
5. Was he in WCW... *NO*

6. Currently in the WWE? *NO*
7. Ever in WCW? *NO*
8. Ever faced Taker at Mania? *NO*

9. Was he ever in WWF/E? *YES*
10. Is he an international star? *NO*

11. Has he main evented a Mania? *NO*
12. Has he won a Rumble? *NO*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Has he ever won a second rate title in the WWE?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Damn this is a tough one. Have a few in mind but I'm gonna wait and think of questions.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

13. Has he ever won a second rate title in the WWE? *NO*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Damn Mox this is tough.

But, but its Koko B Ware


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Not Koko. 

Keep trying guys. 7 questions to go.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Did he compete in the New Generation Era (93-96)?
Was he dominantly a face?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Did he compete in the New Generation Era (93-96)? *NO*
Was he dominantly a face? *NO*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Is he one of the celebrity Hall of Famers?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

16. Is he one of the celebrity Hall of Famers? *NO*


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Jesse Ventura?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I think your right ^^^

Was he a flamboyant Character?
Did he cut good promo's?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

17. Was he a flamboyant Character? NO
18. Did he cut good promo's? IMO, YES.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Was he ever a manager at one point?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Is it George the Animal Steele? 

If not...

Did he compete in the Golden Era or Hogan Era(84-92)?
Did he compete in the Attitude Era(97-01)?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

19. Was he ever a manager at one point? *YES*
20. Did he compete in the Golden Era or Hogan Era(84-92)? *NO*

So now all the questions have been asked. Do you guys want me to tell the answer or guess yourselves?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I wanna guess for a little bit. I had a lot guesses but the Hogan era question messed it up.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Like I guessed is it George Steele


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

No, it's not the Animal.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Freddie Blassie?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Damn Moxx.... How does the Grand Wizard sound??


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

1. Was he in ECW? NO
2. Is he a Hall of Famer? YES
3. Was he a world champ... NO
4. Was he apart of a famous tag team... NO
5. Was he in WCW... NO

6. Currently in the WWE? NO
7. Ever in WCW? NO
8. Ever faced Taker at Mania? NO
9. Was he ever in WWF/E? YES
10. Is he an international star? NO
11. Has he main evented a Mania? NO
12. Has he won a Rumble? NO
13. Has he ever won a second rate title in the WWE? NO
14. Did he compete in the New Generation Era (93-96)? NO
15. Was he dominantly a face? NO
16. Is he one of the celebrity Hall of Famers? NO
17. Was he a flamboyant Character? NO
18. Did he cut good promo's? IMO, YES.
19. Was he ever a manager at one point? YES
20. Did he compete in the Golden Era or Hogan Era(84-92)? NO

There's all the questions and answers.

And no, not Blassie or Grand Wizard.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Lou Albano?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

It's gotta be a manager. We know he never competed from 84-92 and is Hall of Famer so he can't be anybody recent. I think it's a manager or someone before the Hogan era.

Vince J. McMahon?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Not Albano or Vince Sr.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Arnold Skaaland.. I give up Moxx.. Tough one man.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Not Skaaland. I'll ease up a bit.

While he didn't win a second or first rate title in the WWE, he did win two different third-rate titles.
He started as a manager, but then became a wrestler.
He didn't compete or manage before the Hogan Era.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

EDIT: Never mind

Was gonna say Trish but its a male.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Raven and DDP where managers turned wrestlers but they don't fit the other criteria


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

It can't be Mr. Fuji right?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Fuji wrestled in the WWWF in the early 70's and then turned manager


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Ratman said:


> EDIT: Never mind
> 
> Was gonna say Trish but its a male.


Actually it is Trish.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Jesus that was hard lol.. Good pick


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:lol I thought Trish for the longest time but you kept saying "HE".

Alright I got one.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Did he compete in the WCW?
Did he compete in the WWF?
Did he compete in ECW?
Was he a big star at any point?
Did he win a world title?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Ratman said:


> :lol I thought Trish for the longest time but you kept saying "HE".
> 
> Alright I got one.


figured if I would've said "she" you guys would've got the answer too easily :


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

1. Did he compete in the WCW? *YES*
2. Did he compete in the WWF? *YES*
3. Did he compete in ECW? *YES*
4. Was he a big star at any point? *NO*
5. Did he win a world title? *NO*


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Is he retired?
Is he American?
Did he compete in TNA?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Is he a Hall Of Famer?
Is he alive?
Was he ever a manager?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

1. Did he compete in the WCW? *YES*
2. Did he compete in the WWF? *YES*
3. Did he compete in ECW? *YES*
4. Was he a big star at any point? *NO*
5. Did he win a world title? *NO*
6. Is he retired? *YES*
7. Is he American? * NO*
8. Did he compete in TNA? *NO*
9. Is he a Hall Of Famer? *NO*
10. Is he alive? *YES*
11. Was he ever a manager? *NO*


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Did he compete in the Attitude Era?
Did he make an appearance in the ECW One Night Stand ppv?
Ever competed in Wrestlemania?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

1. Did he compete in the WCW? *YES*
2. Did he compete in the WWF? *YES*
3. Did he compete in ECW? *YES*
4. Was he a big star at any point? *NO*
5. Did he win a world title? *NO*
6. Is he retired? *NO*
7. Is he American? * NO*
8. Did he compete in TNA? *NO*
9. Is he a Hall Of Famer? *NO*
10. Is he alive? *YES*
11. Was he ever a manager? *NO*
12. Did he compete in the Attitude Era? *YES*
13. Did he make an appearance in the ECW One Night Stand ppv?*YES*
14. Ever competed in Wrestlemania?*KIND OF*

Oh I thought he was retired but I just saw that he came out of retirement awhile back and now makes independent circuit apperences.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Stevie Richards?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Lance Storm?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Lance Storm

If not

Did he win any other titles in WWE?
Did he win any other titles in WCW?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Lance Storm?





Takers Revenge said:


> Lance Storm
> 
> If not
> 
> ...



Yep it's Lance Storm. ABH got it first so he can now pick someone.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok, I have someone in mind so ask away.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

1. Ever in WWF/E?
2. Ever in WCW?
3. In the current roster?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

1. Ever in WWF/E? *YES*
2. Ever in WCW? *YES*
3. In the current roster? *NO*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Has he ever main evented Wrestlemania?
Did he have a manager?
Ever a World champion?


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Is he of American nationality?
Has he ever took on Steve Austin 1-on-1?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

1. Ever in WWF/E? *YES*
2. Ever in WCW? *YES*
3. In the current roster? *NO*
4. Has he ever main evented Wrestlemania? *NO*
5. Did he have a manager? *YES*
6. Ever a World champion? *NO*
7. Is he of American nationality? *YES*
8. Has he ever took on Steve Austin 1-on-1? *NO*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Did he ever wrestle in TNA?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

1. Ever in WWF/E? *YES*
2. Ever in WCW? *YES*
3. In the current roster? *NO*
4. Has he ever main evented Wrestlemania? *NO*
5. Did he have a manager? *YES*
6. Ever a World champion? *NO*
7. Is he of American nationality? *YES*
8. Has he ever took on Steve Austin 1-on-1? *NO*
9. Did he ever wrestle in TNA? *NO*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Is it Dean Malenko?

If not,

Was he a part of WCW Cruiserweight Division?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

It's not Dean Malenko, but your question will probably lead people towards the answer.

1. Ever in WWF/E? *YES*
2. Ever in WCW? *YES*
3. In the current roster? *NO*
4. Has he ever main evented Wrestlemania? *NO*
5. Did he have a manager? *YES*
6. Ever a World champion? *NO*
7. Is he of American nationality? *YES*
8. Has he ever took on Steve Austin 1-on-1? *NO*
9. Did he ever wrestle in TNA? *NO*
10. Was he a part of WCW Cruiserweight Division? *YES*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Was he a part of a tag team in ECW?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

1. Ever in WWF/E? *YES*
2. Ever in WCW? *YES*
3. In the current roster? *NO*
4. Has he ever main evented Wrestlemania? *NO*
5. Did he have a manager? *YES*
6. Ever a World champion? *NO*
7. Is he of American nationality? *YES*
8. Has he ever took on Steve Austin 1-on-1? *NO*
9. Did he ever wrestle in TNA? *NO*
10. Was he a part of WCW Cruiserweight Division? *YES*
11. Was he a part of a tag team in ECW? *NO*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Is it Billy Kidman?

If not,

Did he have long hair?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Billy Kidman is the right answer. :hb

Here's some sweet Kidman gifs for everyone's enjoyment:


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

OK, I have the wrestler. Now try to guess him or her. But please be patient, I'm going to sleep now. See ya in the morning (my time).


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Royal Rumble winner?
Did he main event a Wrestlemania?
Did he face Undertaker at Wrestlemania?
Did he compete in WCW?
Is he on the current WWE roster?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Royal Rumble winner? NO.
Did he main event a Wrestlemania? NO.
Did he face Undertaker at Wrestlemania? NO.
Did he compete in WCW? NO.
Is he on the current WWE roster? YES.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Has he held a belt?
Has he been part of a stable?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Is he American?
Is he a heel?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Was he signed or called up in the PG Era?
Has he ever wrestled outside the US?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

1. Royal Rumble winner? *NO.*
2. Did he main event a Wrestlemania? *NO.*
3. Did he face Undertaker at Wrestlemania? *NO.*
4. Did he compete in WCW? *NO.*
5. Is he on the current WWE roster? *YES.*
6. Has he held a belt? *YES.*
7. Has he been part of a stable? *NO.*
8. Is he American? *NO.*
9. Is he a heel? *NO.*
10. Was he signed or called up in the PG Era? *YES.*
11. Has he ever wrestled outside the US? *YES.*


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Santino Marella?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

No.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Has he ever been world champion?
Was he ever in TNA?
Did he wrestle on Raw last night?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

1. Royal Rumble winner? *NO.*
2. Did he main event a Wrestlemania? *NO.*
3. Did he face Undertaker at Wrestlemania? *NO.*
4. Did he compete in WCW? *NO.*
5. Is he on the current WWE roster? *YES.*
6. Has he held a belt? *YES.*
7. Has he been part of a stable? *NO.*
8. Is he American? *NO.*
9. Is he a heel? *NO.*
10. Was he signed or called up in the PG Era? *YES.*
11. Has he ever wrestled outside the US? *YES.*
12. Has he ever been world champion? *NO.*
13. Was he ever in TNA? *NO.*
14. Did he wrestle on Raw last night? *NO.*


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Was he a part of the Nexus?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

1. Royal Rumble winner? *NO.*
2. Did he main event a Wrestlemania? *NO.*
3. Did he face Undertaker at Wrestlemania? *NO.*
4. Did he compete in WCW? *NO.*
5. Is he on the current WWE roster? *YES.*
6. Has he held a belt? *YES.*
7. Has he been part of a stable? *NO.*
8. Is he American? *NO.*
9. Is he a heel? *NO.*
10. Was he signed or called up in the PG Era? *YES.*
11. Has he ever wrestled outside the US? *YES.*
12. Has he ever been world champion? *NO.*
13. Was he ever in TNA? *NO.*
14. Did he wrestle on Raw last night? *NO.*
15. Was he a part of the Nexus? *NO.*


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Just for clarification, are you considering a tag team a stable? I don't think this counts as one of the questions.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Sorry, guys, I fucked up one answer. Number 7 is a yes.

@OXI: No, tag team and stable are different things.

1. Royal Rumble winner? *NO.*
2. Did he main event a Wrestlemania? *NO.*
3. Did he face Undertaker at Wrestlemania? *NO.*
4. Did he compete in WCW? *NO.*
5. Is he on the current WWE roster? *YES.*
6. Has he held a belt? *YES.*
7. Has he been part of a stable? *YES.*
8. Is he American? *NO.*
9. Is he a heel? *NO.*
10. Was he signed or called up in the PG Era? *YES.*
11. Has he ever wrestled outside the US? *YES.*
12. Has he ever been world champion? *NO.*
13. Was he ever in TNA? *NO.*
14. Did he wrestle on Raw last night? *NO.*
15. Was he a part of the Nexus? *NO.*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Sin Cara?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

No.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I know tags and stables/factions are different things but some people consider tag teams a stable. 

Hmm.

Has he wrestled on Raw in the last 3 months?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Are they a diva?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

1. Royal Rumble winner? *NO.*
2. Did he main event a Wrestlemania? *NO.*
3. Did he face Undertaker at Wrestlemania? *NO.*
4. Did he compete in WCW? *NO.*
5. Is he on the current WWE roster? *YES.*
6. Has he held a belt? *YES.*
7. Has he been part of a stable? *YES.*
8. Is he American? *NO.*
9. Is he a heel? *NO.*
10. Was he signed or called up in the PG Era? *YES.*
11. Has he ever wrestled outside the US? *YES.*
12. Has he ever been world champion? *NO.*
13. Was he ever in TNA? *NO.*
14. Did he wrestle on Raw last night? *NO.*
15. Was he a part of the Nexus? *NO.*
16. Has he wrestled on Raw in the last 3 months? *NO.*
17. Are they a diva? *NO.*


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Big Zeke?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

No.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Is he in NXT?

If so, then Alexander Rusev?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Cesaro? :draper2


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Samuray Del Sol?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Not Rusev, not Cesaro and not Samurai.

1. Royal Rumble winner? *NO.*
2. Did he main event a Wrestlemania? *NO.*
3. Did he face Undertaker at Wrestlemania? *NO.*
4. Did he compete in WCW? *NO.*
5. Is he on the current WWE roster? *YES.*
6. Has he held a belt? *YES.*
7. Has he been part of a stable? *YES.*
8. Is he American? *NO.*
9. Is he a heel? *NO.*
10. Was he signed or called up in the PG Era? *YES.*
11. Has he ever wrestled outside the US? *YES.*
12. Has he ever been world champion? *NO.*
13. Was he ever in TNA? *NO.*
14. Did he wrestle on Raw last night? *NO.*
15. Was he a part of the Nexus? *NO.*
16. Has he wrestled on Raw in the last 3 months? *NO.*
17. Are they a diva? *NO.*
18. Is he in NXT? *NO.*


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Diego or Fernando?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Justin Gabriel?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Not Diego, not Fernando and not Gabriel.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

bama4 I think that's well over 20 questions now lol.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Santino Marella?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Guesses, not questions. There are still two questions left. Unless guesses count as questions, which I doubt.

EDIT: No, somebody already said Santino.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Guesses traditionally do count as guesses if I am not mistaken but I think for fairness to the forum they shouldn't.

I can't think of any non-American guys on the main roster that are in a stable unless you count Tyson Kidd who I don't think is in a stable.
:$


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

And it's not Tyson Kidd. But you guys are close. Too close.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Khali? Hornswoggle? :$


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

I really thought it'd be Gabriel. Has won a championship, was in Nexus and Corre, hasn't been on Raw recently, is from South Africa.

Now I really dunno.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Yoshi Tatsu? I don't remember him being in a stable but I may have forgot.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Being in the Nexus was a 'no', Quoth.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh shit.....Yoshi Tatsu then


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Not Khali, not Hornswoggle, not Tatsu. Come on. THINK about it. One of you was really close.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I give up. :lmao

Kidd is only close to Natalya, DH Smith and Gabriel. Two of those are on the main roster, one was in the Nexus and the other is a diva.
:$


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

You've got two more questions. Use them properly and maybe you'll get the correct answer.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Honestly can't really think of any more questions to ask. Is it Hunico? That's probably my last guess. :$


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

It's not Hunico. Does everybody give up?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

give up


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Wade Barrett

Nah, forget it.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

SANTINO


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

OK, here is the answer:



Spoiler: answer



El Torito!



Now whoever is the first one to post, gets to think of a wrestler.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Mason Ryan

Ic my pick was wrong. But I'm up so everybody shoot.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Aw son of a bitch.

Is he in WWE?
Is he a singles wrestler?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

1- Is he in WWE? No
2- Is he a singles wrestler? Yes


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Is he Japanese?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Is he still active?
Is he in TNA?
Is he an ex-WWE wrestler?
Is he white?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

TomasThunder619 said:


> OK, here is the answer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah fuck I was going to say him but I thought the "held the belt" was WWE only. Didn't think of that. fpalm


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

3- Is he Japanese? No
4- I he still active no? No
5- is he in TNA? No
6- is he an ex WWE wrestler? No
7- is he white? Yea


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

OXI said:


> Ah fuck I was going to say him but I thought the "held the belt" was WWE only. Didn't think of that. fpalm


I thought that might confuse some people, but the question wasn't just abut WWE. And he has held a belt outside of WWE.

Anyway, Did he wrestle during the Golden Era (80s Boom)?

Quick guess: Magnum TA?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

8- Did he wrestle during the 80's boom? Yes

And no its not Magnum TA


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Here's the updated question list

1- Is he in WWE? No
2- Is he a singles wrestler? Yes
3- Is he Japanese? No
4- I he still active no? No
5- is he in TNA? No
6- is he an ex WWE wrestler? No
7- is he white? Yea
8- Did he wrestle during the 80's boom? Yes


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Ever won a world title?
Was he in the WCW?
Is he alive?
Is he American?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

9- Did he ever win a world title? Yes 
10- was he in the WCW? Kinda
11- Is he alive? Yes
12- is he American? Yes.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Was he in NWA?
Was he in ECW?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

13- Was he in NWA? Kinda
14- Was he in ECW? Nope


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Barry Windham?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

No sir it is not The Man from Sweetwater Texas...

Ask away Ladies and Gentleman


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Larry Zbysko?

Is he in the Hall of Fame?
Was he part of a stable?
Made any appearance on Raw in the past year?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

15- Is he in the Hall of Fame? Yes
16- Was he part of a stable? Yes
17- Made any appearance on Raw in the past year? No

Nope not the living legend


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Michael Hayes? Jimmy Garvin?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Good guesses but no sir not Jimmy Jam or Michael PS


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

No idea bro, can't be Kevin Sullivan can it? Or Nikita Koloff?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Nah man. You got three more questions


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

In the WWE Hall of Fame?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

18- Is he in the WWE Hall of Fame? Yes


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Was he in The First Family?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

18- Was he in the first family? Nope


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Is it Wahoo McDaniels?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

No sir it is not Wahoo


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

You pretty well have us stumped. So I'm just going to throw out some names.

Bobby Eaton
Tony Atlas
Gordon Solie
Tully Blanchard
Ken Patera
One of the Moondogs


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

One more question. Plus ill give you a hint. Minneapolis.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Larry Hennig?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Nah not Larry the Ax. Alright fellas ill spill: It was 4 time AWA World Champion Nick Bockwinkel.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Okay who is next since you told us the answer?

If i can go, then shoot!


----------



## YIK (Nov 30, 2013)

IS HE IN WWE?
IS HE AMERICAN?
IS HE CURRENTLY A WRESTLER?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

1. IS HE IN WWE? *No*
2. IS HE AMERICAN? *No*
3. IS HE CURRENTLY A WRESTLER? *Yes*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Is he currently in TNA?
Is he a former World champion?
Was he part of a well known tag team?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Early guesses: Soberano Jr.? Electrico? Gotita de Plata?

If not, then:

Is he a luchador?
Has he ever wrestled in AAA?
Has he ever wrestled in CMLL?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

1. IS HE IN WWE? *No*
2. IS HE AMERICAN? *No*
3. IS HE CURRENTLY A WRESTLER? *Yes*
4. Is he currently in TNA? *No*
5. Is he a former World champion? *Yes, but not a WWE one*
6. Was he part of a well known tag team? *No*
7. Is he a luchador? *Yes*
8. Has he ever wrestled in AAA? *Yes*
9. Has he ever wrestled in CMLL? *Yes*

Not Soberano, Gotita or Electrico


----------



## YIK (Nov 30, 2013)

Is it Sin Cara?

IF NOT:

IS HE FORMER WWE?
IS HE FORMER TNA?
IS HE A MALE OR FEMALE?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Not Sin Cara.

1. IS HE IN WWE? *No*
2. IS HE AMERICAN? *No*
3. IS HE CURRENTLY A WRESTLER? *Yes*
4. Is he currently in TNA? *No*
5. Is he a former World champion? *Yes, but not a WWE one*
6. Was he part of a well known tag team? *No*
7. Is he a luchador? *Yes*
8. Has he ever wrestled in AAA? *Yes*
9. Has he ever wrestled in CMLL? *Yes*
10. IS HE FORMER WWE? *Yes*
11. IS HE FORMER TNA? *No*


I don't answer the Male/Female question since it wasn't a yes or no question.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Does he wear a mask now?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

12. Does he wear a mask now? *Yes*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Did he wrestle in WCW?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

1. IS HE IN WWE? No
2. IS HE AMERICAN? No
3. IS HE CURRENTLY A WRESTLER? Yes
4. Is he currently in TNA? No
5. Is he a former World champion? Yes, but not a WWE one
6. Was he part of a well known tag team? No
7. Is he a luchador? Yes
8. Has he ever wrestled in AAA? Yes
9. Has he ever wrestled in CMLL? Yes
10. IS HE FORMER WWE? Yes
11. IS HE FORMER TNA? No
12. Does he wear a mask now? Yes
13. Did he wrestle in WCW? Yes


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Ultimo Dragon?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Ratman said:


> Ultimo Dragon?


Yes! Your turn then, good luck.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Oh wow that was a wild guess :lol. 

Alright I got one.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Is he currently in the WWE?
Is he American?
Has he wrestled at Wrestlemania?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Is he currently in the WWE? *NO*
Is he American? *NO*
Has he wrestled at Wrestlemania? *YES*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Is he win any Championships in WWE?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Did he ever wrestle in Mexico and/or Japan?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

1. Is he currently in the WWE? *NO*
2. Is he American? *NO*
3. he wrestled at Wrestlemania? *YES*
4. Is he win any Championships in WWE? *YES*
5. Did he ever wrestle in Mexico and/or Japan? *Yes in Japan, no in Mexico*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Did he wrestle in the attitude era?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

A longshot, Tajiri?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

1. Is he currently in the WWE? *NO*
2. Is he American? *NO*
3. he wrestled at Wrestlemania? *YES*
4. Is he win any Championships in WWE? *YES*
5. Did he ever wrestle in Mexico and/or Japan? *Yes in Japan, no in Mexico*
6. Did he wrestle in the attitude era? *YES*

It is not Tajiri


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Was it Test?

If not, did he wrestle in WCW?
Was he a singles wrestler?
Is this a he?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nope it's not Test

7. If not, did he wrestle in WCW? *YES*
8. Was he a singles wrestler? *Sometimes*
9. Is this a he? *YES*


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Is he Kanyon?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Is he currently wrestling?
Is he still alive?
Is he Asian?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

It's not Kanyon

1. Is he currently in the WWE? *NO*
2. Is he American? *NO*
3. he wrestled at Wrestlemania? *YES*
4. Is he win any Championships in WWE? *YES*
5. Did he ever wrestle in Mexico and/or Japan? *Yes in Japan, no in Mexico*
6. Did he wrestle in the attitude era? *YES*
7. If not, did he wrestle in WCW? *YES*
8. Was he a singles wrestler? *Sometimes*
9. Is this a he? *YES*
10. Is he currently wrestling? *NO*
11. Is he still alive? *NO*
12. Is he Asian? *NO*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I know I'm wrong, but I still have to ask.

Is it Chris Benoit?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Is he Brian Pillman?
If not then

Is he over 6 feet tall?
Is he over 210 pounds?
Is he Canadian?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

It's not Brian Pillman

1. Is he currently in the WWE? *NO*
2. Is he American? *NO*
3. he wrestled at Wrestlemania? *YES*
4. Is he win any Championships in WWE? *YES*
5. Did he ever wrestle in Mexico and/or Japan? *Yes in Japan, no in Mexico*
6. Did he wrestle in the attitude era? *YES *
7. If not, did he wrestle in WCW? *YES*
8. Was he a singles wrestler? *Sometimes*
9. Is this a he? *YES*
10. Is he currently wrestling? *NO*
11. Is he still alive? *NO*
12. Is he Asian? *NO*
13. Is he over 6 feet tall? *NO*
14. Is he over 210 pounds? *YES*
15. Is he Canadian? *NO*

5 more questions


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

:hmm:
It's not Regal is it?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Not William Regal


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh lol Regal is still alive. Skipped that accidentally. :dance


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Davey Boy Smith?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Eddie G?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Eddie wrestled in Mexico Ox.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Jäger said:


> Davey Boy Smith?


Congratulations. Davey Boy Smith is the correct answer.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Jäger said:


> Eddie wrestled in Mexico Ox.


I honestly thought he didn't wrestle in Mexico. Thought it was in Texas. :$


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Davey Boy Smith?

Edit: Damn! Just missed it.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Oxi I'll pretend you didn't just say that.

Anyway, fire away folks :saul


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Jäger said:


> Oxi I'll pretend you didn't just say that.
> 
> Anyway, fire away folks :saul


I'll fuck you til you love me

Is it a male or a female
Are they in WWE right now?
Have they worked for WCW?
Have they held a championship in WWE?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Is it a male or a female *Male*
Are they in WWE right now? *No*
Have they worked for WCW? *Yes*
Have they held a championship in WWE? *No*


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Just realised I asked a non yes/no question. For the sake of it, change it to "Are they a male?" :lol


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Is he american?
Is he an active wrestler?
Did he peak in the 90s?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

1.Are they Male? *Yes*
2.Are they in WWE right now? *No*
3.Have they worked for WCW? *Yes*
4.Have they held a championship in WWE? *No*
5.Is he american? *Yes*
6.Is he an active wrestler? *No*
7.Did he peak in the 90s? *No*


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Is he deceased?
Did he hold a championship in WCW?
Did he ever work for WWE?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

1.Are they Male? *Yes*
2.Are they in WWE right now? *No*
3.Have they worked for WCW? *Yes*
4.Have they held a championship in WWE? *No*
5.Is he american? *Yes*
6.Is he an active wrestler? *No*
7.Did he peak in the 90s? *No*
8.Is he deceased? *Yes*
9.Did he hold a championship in WCW? *Yes*
10.Did he ever work for WWE? *Yes*


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Was he part of a famous tag team or stable?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike Awesome?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

In the WWE Hall of Fame?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

1.Are they Male? *Yes*
2.Are they in WWE right now? *No*
3.Have they worked for WCW? *Yes*
4.Have they held a championship in WWE? *No*
5.Is he american? *Yes*
6.Is he an active wrestler? *No*
7.Did he peak in the 90s? *No*
8.Is he deceased? *Yes*
9.Did he hold a championship in WCW? *Yes*
10.Did he ever work for WWE? *Yes*
11.Was he part of a famous tag team or stable? *No* edit: wouldn't consider the stable "famous"
12.In the WWE Hall of Fame? *Yes*



TAR said:


> Mike Awesome?


Nope


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

nvm


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Mr Perfect?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

nah


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

When he was inducted into the HoF, was he inducted as part of a stable?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

1.Are they Male? *Yes*
2.Are they in WWE right now? *No*
3.Have they worked for WCW? *Yes*
4.Have they held a championship in WWE? *No*
5.Is he american? *Yes*
6.Is he an active wrestler? *No*
7.Did he peak in the 90s? *No*
8.Is he deceased? *Yes*
9.Did he hold a championship in WCW? *Yes*
10.Did he ever work for WWE? *Yes*
11.Was he part of a famous tag team or stable? *No* 
12.In the WWE Hall of Fame? *Yes*
13.When he was inducted into the HoF, was he inducted as part of a stable? *No*


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

is he black?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

1.Are they Male? *Yes*
2.Are they in WWE right now? *No*
3.Have they worked for WCW? *Yes*
4.Have they held a championship in WWE? *No*
5.Is he american? *Yes*
6.Is he an active wrestler? *No*
7.Did he peak in the 90s? *No*
8.Is he deceased? *Yes*
9.Did he hold a championship in WCW? *Yes*
10.Did he ever work for WWE? *Yes*
11.Was he part of a famous tag team or stable? *No* 
12.In the WWE Hall of Fame? *Yes*
13.When he was inducted into the HoF, was he inducted as part of a stable? *No*
14.Is he black? *Yes*


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I had no idea Junkyard Dog was in WCW.
Is it him?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

OXI said:


> I had no idea Junkyard Dog was in WCW.
> Is it him?


Yup


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I give no credit to TAR. :cesaro


Alright shoot guys I got one. :mark:


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

FUCK I was gonna guess Junkyard Dog :jose


Is this person a male?
Is this person an american?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Are they over 6 feet tall?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Is this person a male? *YES*
Is this person an american? *YES*
Are they over 6 feet tall? *NO*


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Is this man been in WWF/WWE?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Did he ever wrestle in WCW?
Currently active?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Is it Hardcore Holly?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Is this person a male? *YES*
Is this person an american? *YES*
Are they over 6 feet tall? *NO*
Is this man been in WWF/WWE? *YES*
Did he ever wrestle in WCW? *YES*
Currently active? *NO*

No it isn't Hardcore Holly. :lmao


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

It had to be asked sooner or later.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Was he a cruiserweight?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Is this person a male? *YES*
Is this person an american? *YES*
Are they over 6 feet tall? *NO*
Is this man been in WWF/WWE? *YES*
Did he ever wrestle in WCW? *YES*
Currently active? *NO*
Was he a cruiserweight? *YES*


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

In the Hall of Fame?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Is it Jamie Noble?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes it's Jamie Noble :side:

How was that so easy!?
I thought it would have been hard.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

If it's not Jamie Noble is it Billy Kidman?

Fuck :jose


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't know but not many american cruiserweights did the jump from WCW to WWE and also held a title. 

But it was a bit of a wild guess 

I have one, shoot!


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Is this person a male?
Is this person american?
Has this person ever been involved with WWF/WWE

da basic Q's :side:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Was he in WCW?
Has he been in TNA?
Is he still active?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

1.Is this person a male? *Yes*
2.Is this person american? *No*
3.Has this person ever been involved with WWF/WWE *Yes*


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

4. Was he in WCW? *No*
5. Has he been in TNA? *No*
6. Is he still active? *Yes*


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

:cesaro?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Not Cesaro.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Wade Barrett? Alberto Del Rio?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

None of them either.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:hmm:

Has this person won a title in WWE?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

1.Is this person a male? *Yes*
2.Is this person american? *No*
3.Has this person ever been involved with WWF/WWE *Yes*
4. Was he in WCW? *No*
5. Has he been in TNA? *YES*
6. Is he still active? *Yes*
7. Has this person won a title in WWE? *Kind of yes*


I stand corrected: 5. Has he been in TNA? is a *Yes*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Is it Santino Marella?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Christian.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Not Christian, not Santino. Ask more questions maybe?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

R-Truth


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Is he European?
Is he bald?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Is he on the current WWE roster?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

1.Is this person a male? *Yes*
2.Is this person american? *No*
3.Has this person ever been involved with WWF/WWE *Yes*
4. Was he in WCW? *No*
5. Has he been in TNA? *YES*
6. Is he still active? *Yes*
7. Has this person won a title in WWE? *Kind of yes*
8. Is he European? *No*
9. Is he bald? *No*
10. Is he on the current WWE roster? *No*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Is it Val Venis?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

The Hogfather said:


> Is it Val Venis?


Nope.

C'mon guys, ten more questions left!


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Does this person have annoying marks on this forum?
Is he a member of the NXT roster?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

1.Is this person a male? *Yes*
2.Is this person american? *No*
3.Has this person ever been involved with WWF/WWE *Yes*
4. Was he in WCW? *No*
5. Has he been in TNA? *YES*
6. Is he still active? *Yes*
7. Has this person won a title in WWE? *Kind of yes*
8. Is he European? *No*
9. Is he bald? *No*
10. Is he on the current WWE roster? *No*
11. Does this person have annoying marks on this forum? *I doubt he have any marks on the forum*
12. Is he a member of the NXT roster? *No*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Tiger Ali Sighn?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Takers Revenge said:


> Tiger Ali Sighn?


Nope.

Edit: Pretty close though. Same era.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Takers Revenge said:


> Tiger Ali Sighn?


You of all people should no longer be allowed to play this game, seeing as what happened that last two times you picked a wrestler for us all to guess. :skip


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Timeout.

What do you mean kind of?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

TAR said:


> Timeout.
> 
> What do you mean kind of?


He held a belt in *WWF*, not WWE.

Also, it wasn't exactly the most memorable reign.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

For the sake of the thread, WWF is WWE.

Is he a cruiserweight?
Is he white?
Did he hold a TNA championship?
Is he over 40?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

For the sake of the thread, WWF is WWE.

Is he a cruiserweight?
Is he white?
Did he hold a TNA championship?
Is he over 40?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Was he a WWF Hardcore champion?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

OXI said:


> For the sake of the thread, WWF is WWE.


I'll keep that in mind. 

1.Is this person a male? Yes
2.Is this person american? No
3.Has this person ever been involved with WWF/WWE Yes
4. Was he in WCW? No
5. Has he been in TNA? YES
6. Is he still active? Yes
7. Has this person won a title in WWE? Kind of yes
8. Is he European? No
9. Is he bald? No
10. Is he on the current WWE roster? No
11. Does this person have annoying marks on this forum? I doubt he have any marks on the forum
12. Is he a member of the NXT roster? No
13. Is he a cruiserweight? *He was under the 220 pound weight limit but no, not really since the title as in WCW in his era*
14. Is he white? *Yes and No depending on your definition of white*
15. Did he hold a TNA championship? *No*
16. Is he over 40? *No*
17. Was he a WWF Hardcore champion? *No*


----------



## YIK (Nov 30, 2013)

Does he wear mask?

Is he a high flyer?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

18. Does he wear mask? *Not anymore*
19. Is he a high flyer? *Yes, or at least he used to be*

1 Question left!


----------



## YIK (Nov 30, 2013)

Okay then i dont know.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Ask another question then, 1 left! Didn't think this would be so hard, i bet some of you is going to get a big aha moment when the right answer is guessed!


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

It had better not be Chavo Guerrero or Christopher Daniels


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Nope, non of them. Hint: He was manager by a famous diva.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Essa Rios aka Mr Agiala


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Takers Revenge said:


> Essa Rios aka Mr Agiala


Yes!


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Fuck ya.... Ok shoot ,


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Has he spent time in WWE?
Has he spent time in WCW?
Has he spent time in TNA?
Is he a drunk Canadian?
Is he a Hall of Famer?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

1- has he spent time in WWE? Yes
2- has he spent time in WCW? No
3- has he spent time in TNA? Yes
4- is he a drunk Canadian? Canadian, yes drunk perhaps. 
5- is he a hall of famer? No


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Is he currently active?
Did he ever hold a title in WWE or TNA?
Is he older than 35?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Was he a former TNA World Heavyweight Champion?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Is he currently active? No
Is he over 35? Yes
Did he ever hold a title in WWE or TNA? Yes
Was he a TNA world champ? Yes


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Christian.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Is he Jeff Jarrett?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes it was Christian..


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Alright i have one, go.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Did he win a world heavyweight title...
Did he compete in WWE...
Did he compete in WCW...
Did he compete in ECW....


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

1. Did he win a world heavyweight title... Yes
2. Did he compete in WWE... Yes
3. Did he compete in WCW... Yes
4. Did he compete in ECW.... Yes


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Edit: Steve Austin. If not 

Is he currently active?
Over 210 lbs?
Is he white?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Rey Mysterio


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Edit: Steve Austin. If not
> 
> Is he currently active?
> Over 210 lbs?
> Is he white?


No
Yes
Yes

Not Austin or Mysterio.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Big Show


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Is Big Show not currently active? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

The Sandman 

If not;

Did compete in WWE during the attitude era...
Did he win WCW Title...
Did he win WWE Title...
Did he Win ECW Title...


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

It was Sandman..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Let er buck


----------



## YIK (Nov 30, 2013)

Did He ever wrestle in WWE/WWF?
Is He American?
Is He currently active?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Did he ever wrestle in WWE? No
Is he American? no
Is he currently active? yes


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Does he currently wrestle in a American promotion?
Has he held a title in his promotion within the last 12 months?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Does he currently wrestle in American promotion? No
Ha he held a title in his promotion in the last 12 months? Yes


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Does he wrestle in Mexico?
Does he wrestle in Japan?

Edit: CURRENTLY


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Does he currently wrestle in Japan? No
Does he currently wretle in Mexico? Yes


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Does he wrestle in AAA?
Does he wear a mask?
Is he a tecnico?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Does he wrestle in AAA? Yes (well not to long ago)
Does he wear a mask? Yes
Is he tecnico? Yes


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Did he wrestle in WCW?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Did he wrestle in WCW? Yes


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Is it Halloween?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

No sir, it is not Halloween


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Does he wrestle in a box? Does he wrestle with a fox?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Takers Revenge said:


> No sir, it is not Halloween


Okay timeout. What do you mean with "well not to long ago"? Did he leave AAA or it's just a long time since he was in a match? Because if he left AAA the answer should be no.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

No sir he is infact not the Fox in Socks


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Doradafan said:


> Okay timeout. What do you mean with "well not to long ago"? Did he leave AAA or it's just a long time since he was in a match? Because if he left AAA the answer should be no.


Ya i guess i should have answered no. He only left AAA 6 months or so ago.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Okay it's La Parka aka LA Park.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes it is.. I should have answered no but i thought it might be confusing considering he left a short time ago..


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Takers Revenge said:


> Yes it is.. I should have answered no but i thought it might be confusing considering he left a short time ago..


Even more confusing considering that he didn't actually leave the AAA community, just the TV shows. He still wrestle frequently on AAA indy shows. 

It dosen't really matter though since i asked about it and you gave a really good answer. 

I have one, go!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Is he currently in WWE?
Was he in WCW?
Was he in TNA?
Was he in ECW?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Is he currently in WWE? Yes
Was he in WCW? No
Was he in TNA? No
Was he in ECW? No


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Has he ever been a champion?
Does he currently hold a belt?
Does he have a beard?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Is he currently in WWE? Yes
Was he in WCW? No
Was he in TNA? No
Was he in ECW? No
Has he ever been a champion? Yes
Does he currently hold a belt? No
Does he have a beard? Yes


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Curtis Axel


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Takers Revenge said:


> Curtis Axel


Nope


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Justin Gabriel


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Takers Revenge said:


> Justin Gabriel


Nope


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Is he currently in a tag team/stable?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Santa's Little Rat said:


> Is he currently in a tag team/stable?


Yes


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Is it Roman Reigns?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

The Hogfather said:


> Is it Roman Reigns?


It is!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

So...do we still wait for the Hogfather or....
Eta: Cus ive got one.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Alright.

Has he ever been involved with WWE/WWF?
Is he American?
Is he currently active?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

1. Has he ever been involved with WWE? Yes
2. Is he American? Yes
3. Is he currently active? Yes


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

DAMMIT! I finally get one and I end up working 24 of 36 hours and not able to login. :cuss:

Has he been in TNA?
Has he ever done UFC?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Shit, now I feel bad..Uh, sorry. 

4. Has he been in TNA? No
5. Has he ever done UFC? No


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Is he currently in WWE?
Has he ever been in a promotion outside of the US?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

6. Is he currently in the WWE? No
7. Has he ever been in a promotion outside the US? No


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Did he ever hold a title in WWE?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

8. Did he ever hold a title in the WWE? No


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Is it Hornswoggle?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

It is not Hornswoggle.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Has he been in OVW?
Has he been in ROH?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Has he wrestled Pratchett?


----------



## YIK (Nov 30, 2013)

Was he in WWE during the PG Era?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

9. Has he been in OVW? Yes
10. Has he been in ROH? No
11. Has he wrestled Pratchett?Not documented, no
12. Was he in WWE during the PG Era? Yes


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Did TAR waste a question?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Heh, yeah, this is moving slowly. Tempted to just reveal it.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Is this he a she?
Did this person wrestle in 2013?
Did this person wrestle in 2012?
Did this person wrestle in 2011?
Did this person wrestle in 2010?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Did he ever wrestle Evan Bourne while in WWE?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

The Hogfather said:


> Did this person wrestle in 2013?
> Did this person wrestle in 2012?
> Did this person wrestle in 2011?
> Did this person wrestle in 2010?


Now THAT is wasting questions..


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Edit: my bad


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Has he ever appeared in the Royal Rumble?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Hah, I guess Hogfather feels the same way

13. Is this he a she? No.
14. Did this person wrestle in 2013? Yes.
15. Did this person wrestle in 2012? Yes.
16. Did this person wrestle in 2011? Yes.
17. Did this person wrestle in 2010? Yes.
18. Did he ever wrestle Evan Bourne in the WWE?No.
19. Has he ever appeared in the Royal Rumble? No.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Were they still in WWE after the pipebomb?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

20. Were they still in WWE after the pipe bomb? No.

And that's TWENTY. Any last guesses before I call it? And to determine the next Answerer, I'm thinking of a number between 10 and 900.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> 20. Were they still in WWE after the pipe bomb? No.
> 
> And that's TWENTY. Any last guesses before I call it? And to determine the next Answerer, I'm thinking of a number between 10 and 900.


I don't know.. Trent Barretta?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Is it The Boogeyman? :rose1


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Shit I dunno..


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Le Père Noël said:


> Is it The Boogeyman? :rose1


eyton

For those who missed the picture, if guess, yes it was the Boogeyman. I guess whoever posts first is the next guy but guess which number is in my head for fun (1-900).


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I missed my turn so take your guesses.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

They black?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

1. They black? _No_


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Are they currently in WWE?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

1. They black? _No_
2. Are they currently in WWE? _No_


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Have they won a title in WWE?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

1. They black? _No_
2. Are they currently in WWE? _No_
3. Have they won a title in WWE? _Yes_


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Have they won a world championship?
Were they employed for longer than two years in a single run?
Were they in the Attitude Era?
Were they in the Ruthless Aggression era?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

1. They black? _No_
2. Are they currently in WWE? _No_
3. Have they won a title in WWE? _Yes_
4. Have they won a world championship? _No_
5. Were they employed for longer than two years in a single run? _Yes_ (_But not in the gimmick most remembered for_)
6. Were they in the Attitude Era? _No_
7. Were they in the Ruthless Aggression era? _No_


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Where they in the PG Era?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

1. They black? _*No*_
2. Are they currently in WWE? _*No*_
3. Have they won a title in WWE? _*Yes*_
4. Have they won a world championship? _*No*_
5. Were they employed for longer than two years in a single run? _*Yes*_ (_But not in the gimmick most remembered for_)
6. Were they in the Attitude Era? _*No*_
7. Were they in the Ruthless Aggression era? _*No*_
8. Were they in the PG Era? _*No*_


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Have they ever worked with Hulk Hogan?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

1. They black? _*No*_
2. Are they currently in WWE? _*No*_
3. Have they won a title in WWE? _*Yes*_
4. Have they won a world championship? _*No*_
5. Were they employed for longer than two years in a single run? _*Yes*_ (_But not in the gimmick most remembered for_)
6. Were they in the Attitude Era? _*No*_
7. Were they in the Ruthless Aggression era? _*No*_
8. Were they in the PG Era? _*No*_
9. Have they ever worked with Hulk Hogan? _*Yes*_


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Have they worked for WCW?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

1. They black? _*No*_
2. Are they currently in WWE? _*No*_
3. Have they won a title in WWE? _*Yes*_
4. Have they won a world championship? _*No*_
5. Were they employed for longer than two years in a single run? _*Yes*_ (_But not in the gimmick most remembered for_)
6. Were they in the Attitude Era? _*No*_
7. Were they in the Ruthless Aggression era? _*No*_
8. Were they in the PG Era? _*No*_
9. Have they ever worked with Hulk Hogan? _*Yes*_
10. Have they worked for WCW? _*Yes*_

Is anyone else going to play? I can't help but think this game is dying and it might be my fault.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Have they ever won at Wrestlemania?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Alive?
In the WWE Hall of Fame?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

1. They black? _*No*_
2. Are they currently in WWE? _*No*_
3. Have they won a title in WWE? _*Yes*_
4. Have they won a world championship? _*No*_
5. Were they employed for longer than two years in a single run? _*Yes*_ (_But not in the gimmick most remembered for_)
6. Were they in the Attitude Era? _*No*_
7. Were they in the Ruthless Aggression era? _*No*_
8. Were they in the PG Era? _*No*_
9. Have they ever worked with Hulk Hogan? _*Yes*_
10. Have they worked for WCW? _*Yes*_
11. Have they ever won at Wrestlemania? _*Yes*_


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Have they appeared in a Royal Rumble match?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

1. They black? _*No*_
2. Are they currently in WWE? _*No*_
3. Have they won a title in WWE? _*Yes*_
4. Have they won a world championship? _*No*_
5. Were they employed for longer than two years in a single run? _*Yes*_ (_But not in the gimmick most remembered for_)
6. Were they in the Attitude Era? _*No*_
7. Were they in the Ruthless Aggression era? _*No*_
8. Were they in the PG Era? _*No*_
9. Have they ever worked with Hulk Hogan? _*Yes*_
10. Have they worked for WCW? _*Yes*_
11. Have they ever won at Wrestlemania? _*Yes*_
12. Have they appeared in a Royal Rumble match? _*No*_ (_Royal Rumble PPV is yes, though. Not main match._)


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Have they ever wored with Ric Flair?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

1. They black? _*No*_
2. Are they currently in WWE? _*No*_
3. Have they won a title in WWE? _*Yes*_
4. Have they won a world championship? _*No*_
5. Were they employed for longer than two years in a single run? _*Yes*_ (_But not in the gimmick most remembered for_)
6. Were they in the Attitude Era? _*No*_
7. Were they in the Ruthless Aggression era? _*No*_
8. Were they in the PG Era? _*No*_
9. Have they ever worked with Hulk Hogan? _*Yes*_
10. Have they worked for WCW? _*Yes*_
11. Have they ever won at Wrestlemania? _*Yes*_
12. Have they appeared in a Royal Rumble match? _*No*_ (_Royal Rumble PPV is yes, though. Not main match._)
13. Have they ever worked with Ric Flair? _*No*_

I am assuming that is what you were asking, because I have no idea if he ever went whoring with Ric Flair.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Santa's Little Rat said:


> Alive?
> In the WWE Hall of Fame?


How come you never answered my two questions? :deebo


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Santa's Little Rat said:


> How come you never answered my two questions? :deebo


I was under the impression this thread was just for me and JJD. My bad. :lmao:lmao:lmao

1. They black? _*No*_
2. Are they currently in WWE? _*No*_
3. Have they won a title in WWE? _*Yes*_
4. Have they won a world championship? _*No*_
5. Were they employed for longer than two years in a single run? _*Yes*_ (_But not in the gimmick most remembered for_)
6. Were they in the Attitude Era? _*No*_
7. Were they in the Ruthless Aggression era? _*No*_
8. Were they in the PG Era? _*No*_
9. Have they ever worked with Hulk Hogan? _*Yes*_
10. Have they worked for WCW? _*Yes*_
11. Have they ever won at Wrestlemania? _*Yes*_
*12. Alive? Yes
13. In the WWE Hall of Fame? No*
14. Have they appeared in a Royal Rumble match? _*No*_ (_Royal Rumble PPV is yes, though. Not main match._)
15. Have they ever worked with Ric Flair? _*No*_


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Have they ever main evented a PPV anywhere?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

1. They black? _*No*_
2. Are they currently in WWE? _*No*_
3. Have they won a title in WWE? _*Yes*_
4. Have they won a world championship? _*No*_
5. Were they employed for longer than two years in a single run? _*Yes*_ (_But not in the gimmick most remembered for_)
6. Were they in the Attitude Era? _*No*_
7. Were they in the Ruthless Aggression era? _*No*_
8. Were they in the PG Era? _*No*_
9. Have they ever worked with Hulk Hogan? _*Yes*_
10. Have they worked for WCW? _*Yes*_
11. Have they ever won at Wrestlemania? _*Yes*_
12. Alive? _*Yes*_
13. In the WWE Hall of Fame? _*No*_
14. Have they appeared in a Royal Rumble match? _*No*_ (_Royal Rumble PPV is yes, though. Not main match._)
15. Have they ever worked with Ric Flair? _*No*_
16. Have they ever main evented a PPV anywhere? _*No*_


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Were they ever in a stable?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

1. They black? _*No*_
2. Are they currently in WWE? _*No*_
3. Have they won a title in WWE? _*Yes*_
4. Have they won a world championship? _*No*_
5. Were they employed for longer than two years in a single run? _*Yes*_ (_But not in the gimmick most remembered for_)
6. Were they in the Attitude Era? _*No*_
7. Were they in the Ruthless Aggression era? _*No*_
8. Were they in the PG Era? _*No*_
9. Have they ever worked with Hulk Hogan? _*Yes*_
10. Have they worked for WCW? _*Yes*_
11. Have they ever won at Wrestlemania? _*Yes*_
12. Alive? _*Yes*_
13. In the WWE Hall of Fame? _*No*_
14. Have they appeared in a Royal Rumble match? _*No*_ (_Royal Rumble PPV is yes, though. Not main match._)
15. Have they ever worked with Ric Flair? _*No*_
16. Have they ever main evented a PPV anywhere? _*No*_
17. Were they ever in a stable? _*No*_


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Did they wrestle in the 80s?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

1. They black? _*No*_
2. Are they currently in WWE? _*No*_
3. Have they won a title in WWE? _*Yes*_
4. Have they won a world championship? _*No*_
5. Were they employed for longer than two years in a single run? _*Yes*_ (_But not in the gimmick most remembered for_)
6. Were they in the Attitude Era? _*No*_
7. Were they in the Ruthless Aggression era? _*No*_
8. Were they in the PG Era? _*No*_
9. Have they ever worked with Hulk Hogan? _*Yes*_
10. Have they worked for WCW? _*Yes*_
11. Have they ever won at Wrestlemania? _*Yes*_
12. Alive? _*Yes*_
13. In the WWE Hall of Fame? _*No*_
14. Have they appeared in a Royal Rumble match? _*No*_ (_Royal Rumble PPV is yes, though. Not main match._)
15. Have they ever worked with Ric Flair? _*No*_
16. Have they ever main evented a PPV anywhere? _*No*_
17. Were they ever in a stable? _*No*_
18. Did they wrestle in the 80s? _*Yes*_


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Were they a highflyer?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

1. They black? _*No*_
2. Are they currently in WWE? _*No*_
3. Have they won a title in WWE? _*Yes*_
4. Have they won a world championship? _*No*_
5. Were they employed for longer than two years in a single run? _*Yes*_ (_But not in the gimmick most remembered for_)
6. Were they in the Attitude Era? _*No*_
7. Were they in the Ruthless Aggression era? _*No*_
8. Were they in the PG Era? _*No*_
9. Have they ever worked with Hulk Hogan? _*Yes*_
10. Have they worked for WCW? _*Yes*_
11. Have they ever won at Wrestlemania? _*Yes*_
12. Alive? _*Yes*_
13. In the WWE Hall of Fame? _*No*_
14. Have they appeared in a Royal Rumble match? _*No*_ (_Royal Rumble PPV is yes, though. Not main match._)
15. Have they ever worked with Ric Flair? _*No*_
16. Have they ever main evented a PPV anywhere? _*No*_
17. Were they ever in a stable? _*No*_
18. Did they wrestle in the 80s? _*Yes*_
19. Were they a highflyer? _*No*_

_Last question..._


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Did they face Hogan in the 80s?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

1. They black? _*No*_
2. Are they currently in WWE? _*No*_
3. Have they won a title in WWE? _*Yes*_
4. Have they won a world championship? _*No*_
5. Were they employed for longer than two years in a single run? _*Yes*_ (_But not in the gimmick most remembered for_)
6. Were they in the Attitude Era? _*No*_
7. Were they in the Ruthless Aggression era? _*No*_
8. Were they in the PG Era? _*No*_
9. Have they ever worked with Hulk Hogan? _*Yes*_
10. Have they worked for WCW? _*Yes*_
11. Have they ever won at Wrestlemania? _*Yes*_
12. Alive? _*Yes*_
13. In the WWE Hall of Fame? _*No*_
14. Have they appeared in a Royal Rumble match? _*No*_ (_Royal Rumble PPV is yes, though. Not main match._)
15. Have they ever worked with Ric Flair? _*No*_
16. Have they ever main evented a PPV anywhere? _*No*_
17. Were they ever in a stable? _*No*_
18. Did they wrestle in the 80s? _*Yes*_
19. Were they a highflyer? _*No*_
20. Did they face Hogan in the 80s? _*No*_

Time to make guesses.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Is it Jacques Rougeau/The Mountie?


How many guesses we get?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Is it Jacques Rougeau/The Mountie?
> 
> 
> How many guesses we get?


You only get one, because that is all that it took you to get your man. (Y)


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Ready

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

Is he American?
Currently Active Wrestler in WWE?
Did he wrestle in WCW?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

1. Is he American? Yes
2. Currently Active Wrestler in WWE? No
3. Did he wrestle in WCW? Yes



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

is he black?
has he wrestled in TNA?
Held WWE Heavyweight Championship?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Has he ever had a beard?
Is he still wrestling now?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

1. Is he American? Yes
2. Currently Active Wrestler in WWE? No
3. Did he wrestle in WCW? Yes
4. Is he black? No
5. Has he wrestled in TNA? No
6. Held WWE Heavyweight Championship? No
7. Has he ever had a beard? Yes
8. Is he still wrestling now? No


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Did they hold the intercontinental title? Did they hold the US title? Did they wrestle in ECW?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

1. Is he American? Yes
2. Currently Active Wrestler in WWE? No
3. Did he wrestle in WCW? Yes
4. Is he black? No
5. Has he wrestled in TNA? No
6. Held WWE Heavyweight Championship? No
7. Has he ever had a beard? Yes
8. Is he still wrestling now? No
9. Did they hold the intercontinental title? No
10. Did they hold the US title? Yes (but not the WWE version)
11. Did they wrestle in ECW? No


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Was he in a stable?
Did he ever cleanly pin Ric Flair?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

1. Is he American? Yes
2. Currently Active Wrestler in WWE? No
3. Did he wrestle in WCW? Yes
4. Is he black? No
5. Has he wrestled in TNA? No
6. Held WWE Heavyweight Championship? No
7. Has he ever had a beard? Yes
8. Is he still wrestling now? No
9. Did they hold the intercontinental title? No
10. Did they hold the US title? Yes (but not the WWE version)
11. Did they wrestle in ECW? No
12. Was he in a stable? Yes
13. Did he ever cleanly pin Ric Flair? No


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

So, I guess everybody said fuck it, ha?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Did he ever wrestle in WWE?
Was he ever a Tag Team champ?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Sad to see my game is about dead :harden2

Maybe we can try it again down the road and more people will play again. 

Anyways 

Did he have a manager?
Was he a manager at one point?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

1. Is he American? Yes
2. Currently Active Wrestler in WWE? No
3. Did he wrestle in WCW? Yes
4. Is he black? No
5. Has he wrestled in TNA? No
6. Held WWE Heavyweight Championship? No
7. Has he ever had a beard? Yes
8. Is he still wrestling now? No
9. Did they hold the intercontinental title? No
10. Did they hold the US title? Yes (but not the WWE version)
11. Did they wrestle in ECW? No
12. Was he in a stable? Yes
13. Did he ever cleanly pin Ric Flair? No
14. Did he ever wrestle in WWE? Yes
15. Was he ever a Tag Team champ? Yes
16. Did he have a manager? Yes
17. Was he a manager at one point? No


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Rick Steiner? :draper2


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Brutus Beefcake aka The Disciple?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Nope and nope.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Arn Anderson?


----------



## jettfrancis (Dec 24, 2013)

Was he ever in WCW?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

The Hogfather said:


> Arn Anderson?


Nope



@jettfrancis

And the WCW question was already asked, so I won't count it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Was he any champion in WWE?
Did his total tenure in WWE last longer than six months?
Was he employed by the WWE past 2003?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

1. Is he American? Yes
2. Currently Active Wrestler in WWE? No
3. Did he wrestle in WCW? Yes
4. Is he black? No
5. Has he wrestled in TNA? No
6. Held WWE Heavyweight Championship? No
7. Has he ever had a beard? Yes
8. Is he still wrestling now? No
9. Did they hold the intercontinental title? No
10. Did they hold the US title? Yes (but not the WWE version)
11. Did they wrestle in ECW? No
12. Was he in a stable? Yes
13. Did he ever cleanly pin Ric Flair? No
14. Did he ever wrestle in WWE? Yes
15. Was he ever a Tag Team champ? Yes
16. Did he have a manager? Yes
17. Was he a manager at one point? No
18. Was he any champion in WWE? Yes
19. Did his total tenure in WWE last longer than six months? Yes
20. Was he employed by the WWE past 2003? Yes but not as a wrestler or on screen character.


Time for guesses. If nobody correctly guesses in 12 hours, I'll reveal it.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Kanyon?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Nope

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

Dean Malenko


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

X-Pac


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Nope and nope

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

Bill Demott


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Nope

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Dutch Mantell?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Fit Finlay?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Nope and nope




I'm thinking about going ahead and revealing it.


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

Sgt Slaughter


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Nope


I'm revealing it at the top of the hour if nobody gets it.


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

Tully Blanchard?

Really reaching back in time...


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Times up.


It was Barry Windham.



I got a new one, start naming.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

....uhm..... Barry Windham has cleanly pinned Ric Flair.... that's why he wasn't guessed..


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

When did Barry Windham have a beard?

Nvm. For some odd reason I always get him confused with Danny Spivey.

Carry on.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Mikey2Likely said:


> ....uhm..... Barry Windham has cleanly pinned Ric Flair.... that's why he wasn't guessed..


When?

If he has, sorry that I wasn't aware.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> When?
> 
> If he has, sorry that I wasn't aware.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


1982-83 They were rivals in Florida and Georgia, Ric Flair was "unstoppable" in the territory held a open challenge, Windham stepped up, and pinned him cleanly. Then after the match Flair challenged Windham to a "sanctioned, Non title" Match (as Flair was Heavyweight Champ at the time.) That next mstch Windham (a face at the time.) Pinned Flair again. Later came the NWA and WCW matches Windham didn't win.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh, please forgive me for not knowing and forgive www.cagematch.net or Youtube for not making it available.


Are we going to play the game or what?


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

Did he wrestle in WCW?
Did he wrestle in ECW? 
Does he wrestle for WWE?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

1. Did he wrestle in WCW? *Yes*
2. Did he wrestle in ECW? *Yes*
3. Does he wrestle for WWE? *Yes*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Is he a former World Champion?
Was he in TNA?
Was he on WWE tv within the last year?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

1. Did he wrestle in WCW? Yes
2. Did he wrestle in ECW? Yes
3. Does he wrestle for WWE? Yes
4. Is he a former World Champion? Yes
5. Was he in TNA? Yes
6. Was he on WWE tv within the last year? No


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

Is he over the age of 40? 
Did he hold a WWE tag title?
Did he win a royal rumble?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

1. Did he wrestle in WCW? Yes
2. Did he wrestle in ECW? Yes
3. Does he wrestle for WWE? Yes
4. Is he a former World Champion? Yes
5. Was he in TNA? Yes
6. Was he on WWE tv within the last year? No
7. Is he over the age of 40? Yes
8. Did he hold a WWE tag title? No
9. Did he win a royal rumble? No


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

Is he still currently a active wrestler in TNA?
Was he a part of a stable?
Did he hold a title in WCW, ECW, WWE, AND TNA?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

1. Did he wrestle in WCW? Yes
2. Did he wrestle in ECW? Yes
3. Does he wrestle for WWE? Yes
4. Is he a former World Champion? Yes
5. Was he in TNA? Yes
6. Was he on WWE tv within the last year? No
7. Is he over the age of 40? Yes
8. Did he hold a WWE tag title? No
9. Did he win a royal rumble? No
10. Is he still currently a active wrestler in TNA? No
11. Was he a part of a stable? Yes
12. Did he hold a title in WCW, ECW, WWE, AND TNA? Yes, in all 4.


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

Raven?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Good one.


Your turn.


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

I was ready to guess Raven before that one, but I wanted to be sure, with the stable and title in all promotions.

Go ahead gentlemen


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You probably had it after the first 10 questions.



Is he currently in WWE?
Has he appeared in WWE in the past 12 months?
Has he main evented Wrestlemania?


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

Is he currently in WWE? *No*
Has he appeared in WWE in the past 12 months? *No*
Has he main evented Wrestlemania? *No*


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Has he ever won a title in WWE?
Has he ever had a beard?
Is he American?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Was he in WCW?
Was in ever in ECW?
Did he have a former tag partner who went on to more glory?


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

1.Is he currently in WWE? No
2.Has he appeared in WWE in the past 12 months? No
3.Has he main evented Wrestlemania? No
4.Has he ever won a title in WWE? Yes
5.Has he ever had a beard? No
6.Is he American? Yes
7.Was he in WCW? No
8.Was in ever in ECW? No
9.Did he have a former tag partner who went on to more glory? Yes


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

For some reason I'm thinking of Joey Mercury even though it doesn't fit in with the questions. :hmm:


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

Nope


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Did he ever hold a singles title in WWE?
Has he ever appeared in TNA?
Does he have long hair?


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

1.Is he currently in WWE? No
2.Has he appeared in WWE in the past 12 months? No
3.Has he main evented Wrestlemania? No
4.Has he ever won a title in WWE? Yes
5.Has he ever had a beard? No
6.Is he American? Yes
7.Was he in WCW? No
8.Was in ever in ECW? No
9.Did he have a former tag partner who went on to more glory? Yes 
10.Did he ever hold a singles title in WWE? Yes
11.Has he ever appeared in TNA? Yes
12.Does he have long hair? No


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Has he ever on a title in TNA?
Has he appeared in WWE since they've become PG?
Is he black?


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

1.Is he currently in WWE? No
2.Has he appeared in WWE in the past 12 months? No
3.Has he main evented Wrestlemania? No
4.Has he ever won a title in WWE? Yes
5.Has he ever had a beard? No
6.Is he American? Yes
7.Was he in WCW? No
8.Was in ever in ECW? No
9.Did he have a former tag partner who went on to more glory? Yes
10.Did he ever hold a singles title in WWE? Yes
11.Has he ever appeared in TNA? Yes
12.Does he have long hair? No 
13.Has he ever on a title in TNA? Yes
14.Has he appeared in WWE since they've become PG? Yes
15.Is he black? Yes


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Is it D-Lo Brown?


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes it is! Go Ahead Sir!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Okay, I got one...


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

Lots of copy and Paste in this thread...Heres some more...

Did he ever hold a singles title in WWE?
Has he ever appeared in TNA?
Does he have long hair?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

1. Did he ever hold a singles title in WWE? No
2. Has he ever appeared in TNA? Yes
3. Does he have long hair? No


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

Was he in WCW?
Was he in ECW?
Was he in WWE?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

1. Did he ever hold a singles title in WWE? No
2. Has he ever appeared in TNA? Yes
3. Does he have long hair? No
4. Was he in WCW? Yes
5. Was he in ECW? Yes
6. Was he in WWE? Yes


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

did he win a singles title in WCW?
did he win a singles title in ECW?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

1. Did he ever hold a singles title in WWE? No
2. Has he ever appeared in TNA? Yes
3. Does he have long hair? No
4. Was he in WCW? Yes
5. Was he in ECW? Yes
6. Was he in WWE? Yes
7. did he win a singles title in WCW? Yes
8. did he win a singles title in ECW? No


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Was he in TNA within the last 2 years?
Was he in WWE within the last 2 years?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

1. Did he ever hold a singles title in WWE? No
2. Has he ever appeared in TNA? Yes
3. Does he have long hair? No
4. Was he in WCW? Yes
5. Was he in ECW? Yes
6. Was he in WWE? Yes
7. did he win a singles title in WCW? Yes
8. did he win a singles title in ECW? No
9. Was he in TNA within the last 2 years? No
10. Was he in WWE within the last 2 years? No


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

Did he ever wear a mask?
Are they over 40?
Are they American?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

1. Did he ever hold a singles title in WWE? No
2. Has he ever appeared in TNA? Yes
3. Does he have long hair? No
4. Was he in WCW? Yes
5. Was he in ECW? Yes
6. Was he in WWE? Yes
7. did he win a singles title in WCW? Yes
8. did he win a singles title in ECW? No
9. Was he in TNA within the last 2 years? No
10. Was he in WWE within the last 2 years? No
11. Did he ever wear a mask? No
12. Are they over 40? Yes
13. Are they American? Yes


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

Did he hold a tag title in WWF/E?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

1. Did he ever hold a singles title in WWE? No
2. Has he ever appeared in TNA? Yes
3. Does he have long hair? No
4. Was he in WCW? Yes
5. Was he in ECW? Yes
6. Was he in WWE? Yes
7. did he win a singles title in WCW? Yes
8. did he win a singles title in ECW? No
9. Was he in TNA within the last 2 years? No
10. Was he in WWE within the last 2 years? No
11. Did he ever wear a mask? No
12. Are they over 40? Yes
13. Are they American? Yes
14. Did he hold a tag title in WWF/E? Yes


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

Chris Candido?


----------



## knotts4372 (Nov 22, 2011)

Mikey2Likely said:


> Chris Candido?


i think thats the one lol


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Nope

Candido didn't live to see 40, he died at 33.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Is it Scott Steiner?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Nope


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

Carl Ouellet


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Nope


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

Rick Stiener


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Jackpot!


After Ryan guessed Scott Steiner, I figured the next guess would be Rick.


Your turn...


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

Good one... Im ready


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Jackpot!
> 
> 
> After Ryan guessed Scott Steiner, I figured the next guess would be Rick.
> ...


God damnit.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol I remember guessing Rick Steiner at one point. :sad:

Have they ever worked with WWE?
Ever worked with TNA?
ECW?


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

Have they ever worked with WWE? Yes
Ever worked with TNA? No
Ever worked with ECW? Yes


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Have they worked with WCW?
Are they over 230 pounds? 
Are they alive?


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

Have they worked with WCW? Yes
Are they over 230 pounds? Yes
Are they alive? No (this was a question I was not anticipating....Fuck)


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Bam Bam Bigelow?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

Thats it! Damn I need harder ones! Go ahead


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I got one...begin

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

Have they worked in WCW?
Have they worked in ECW?
Have they worked in WWE?
Have they worked in TNA?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

1. Have they worked in WCW? Yes
2. Have they worked in ECW? Yes
3. Have they worked in WWE? Yes
4. Have they worked in TNA? Yes


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

LoL ok... 

Are the over 40? 
Are they Alive?
Have they ever held a WWE Heavyweight title?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

1. Have they worked in WCW? Yes
2. Have they worked in ECW? Yes
3. Have they worked in WWE? Yes
4. Have they worked in TNA? Yes
5. Are the over 40? Yes
6. Are they Alive? Yes
7. Have they ever held a WWE Heavyweight title? No


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

Did they hold a singles championship in wwe?
Did they hold a singles championship in WCW
Are they american?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

1. Have they worked in WCW? Yes
2. Have they worked in ECW? Yes
3. Have they worked in WWE? Yes
4. Have they worked in TNA? Yes but many probably don't even know
5. Are the over 40? Yes
6. Are they Alive? Yes
7. Have they ever held a WWE Heavyweight title? No
8. Did they hold a singles championship in wwe? No
9. Did they hold a singles championship in WCW? No
10. Are they american? Yes

That pretty much narrows it down...


EDIT: I also detailed my answer to number 4.


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

Sabu?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Nope


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

Is he from Texas? 
Does his son wrestle? 
Does he have a signature weapon?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

1. Have they worked in WCW? Yes
2. Have they worked in ECW? Yes
3. Have they worked in WWE? Yes
4. Have they worked in TNA? Yes but many probably don't even know
5. Are the over 40? Yes
6. Are they Alive? Yes
7. Have they ever held a WWE Heavyweight title? No
8. Did they hold a singles championship in wwe? No
9. Did they hold a singles championship in WCW? No
10. Are they american? Yes
11. Is he from Texas? Yes (he was born in Texas) 
12. Does his son wrestle? To my knowledge, No
13. Does he have a signature weapon? No


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

Terry Funk?


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

dusty rhodes


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Question 9 eliminated Funk

Question 12 eliminated Dusty


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

Jake Roberts?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Nope


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

Carl Ouleitte even though he isnt american?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Dory Funk Jr.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Nope and nope


Still 7 questions left to ask.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Would there be any interest in starting this game up again? It was pretty fun and simple to play in the short time it lasted. 

If anyone is interested in asking the first question, I have a wrestler in mind. 
@Greenlawler ; @Jupiter Jack Daniels ; @Vic Capri ; @Pratchett ; @Commissioner Michaels ;


@Jam
@Con Man
@Santa With Muscles
@emerald-fire
@Pez E. Dangerously
@SHIRLEY
@Rugreindeer
@Roy Mustang
@Lariatoh!
@A-C-P
@Fringe
@STEVALD
@Buttermaker
@Zane B
@DammitChrist
@Curry


For anyone wondering how the game works, please refer to the OP in this thread.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

This could be fun


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

A-C-P said:


> This could be fun


It’s easy peasy and best of all, doesn’t require a commitment. Just ask questions. 

Whomever gets mine right starts their own afterwards and the game continues like that.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

I'm in. So everyone is guessing one wrestler. Does everyone get 20 questions or is there a 20 questions limit for the whole round?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Con Man said:


> I'm in. So everyone is guessing one wrestler. Does everyone get 20 questions or is there a 20 questions limit for the whole round?


It’s a 20 question limit for the entire round. Once 20 questions are up, I’ll reveal the answer if it hasn’t been guessed. 

Guessers can ask 2-3 or more questions at a time.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Well I'm in. When does this start or is it open to everyone?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Con Man said:


> Well I'm in. When does this start or is it open to everyone?


It starts when you ask a question or 2-3 trying to figure out the wrestler.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Eh, sure.

1) Is this wrestler still active?
2) Has this wrestler ever wrestled in WWE?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

1- is this wrestler still active? No
2 - Has this wrestler ever wrestled in WWE? Yes


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Is this wrestler still alive?
Is this wrestler from the United States?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

1- is this wrestler still active? No
2 - Has this wrestler ever wrestled in WWE? Yes
3 - Is this wrestler still alive? No 
4 - Is this wrestler from the United States? No


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

5) Has this wrestler wrestled for WCW?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Has this wrestler ever main-evented WrestleMania?


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Massa Saito? Did I win?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Re: Wrestling 20Q
1- is this wrestler still active? No
2 - Has this wrestler ever wrestled in WWE? Yes
3 - Is this wrestler still alive? No 
4 - Is this wrestler from the United States? No
5 - Has this wrestler ever wrestled for WCW? yes 
6 - Has this wrestler ever Main evented Wrestlemania? No
7 - Masa Saito? No


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

oops


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Has this wrestler won any of the currently active belts in WWE?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

8) Was this wrestler ever WCW Heavyweight Champion?


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Is this wrestler Caucasian?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

: Wrestling 20Q
1- is this wrestler still active? No
2 - Has this wrestler ever wrestled in WWE? Yes
3 - Is this wrestler still alive? No 
4 - Is this wrestler from the United States? No
5 - Has this wrestler ever wrestled for WCW? yes 
6 - Has this wrestler ever Main evented Wrestlemania? No
7 - Masa Saito? No
8 - Has this wrestler ever won a currently active WWE belt? Yes 
9 - Was this wrestler wcw champ? No
10 - Caucasian? Yes


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ever won the Intercontinental Champion?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

restling 20Q
1- is this wrestler still active? No
2 - Has this wrestler ever wrestled in WWE? Yes
3 - Is this wrestler still alive? No 
4 - Is this wrestler from the United States? No
5 - Has this wrestler ever wrestled for WCW? yes 
6 - Has this wrestler ever Main evented Wrestlemania? No
7 - Masa Saito? No
8 - Has this wrestler ever won a currently active WWE belt? Yes 
9 - Was this wrestler wcw champ? No
10 - Caucasian? Yes
11 - Intercontinental Champ? yes


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Owen Hart?

Sorry if I'm fucking this up :hayden3


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Is it Owen Hart? Yes! 

Alright Jam. It’s your turn to start a new one.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Is this wrestler Eddie Guerrero?


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Is that for the previous one or mine


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

nvm grats jam


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It was Owen Hart, damn I was about to guess The Mountie :bosque


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Has this wrestler been in WWE?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

For Jam

Is your Wrestler from North America?
Has your Wrestler ever had a match at Wrestlemania?


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Cool I got one let's go, good luck


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

That was for the last one jam.

1) Is this wrestler still alive?


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Has this wrestler been in WWE? - Yes
Is your Wrestler from North America? - no
Has your Wrestler ever had a match at Wrestlemania? - no
Is this wrestler still alive? - yes


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Has this wrestler been in WCW?


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Is this wrestler Caucasian?


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Has this wrestler been in WWE? - Yes
Is your Wrestler from North America? - no
Has your Wrestler ever had a match at Wrestlemania? - no
Is this wrestler still alive? - yes
Has this wrestler been in WCW? - no
Is this wrestler Caucasian? - yes


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Is this wrestler above the age of 35 years old?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Has this wrestler won a current WWE title? 
Is that wrestler active?


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Has this wrestler been in WWE? - Yes
Is your Wrestler from North America? - no
Has your Wrestler ever had a match at Wrestlemania? - no
Is this wrestler still alive? - yes
Has this wrestler been in WCW? - no
Is this wrestler Caucasian? - yes
Is this wrestler above the age of 35 years old? - no
Has this wrestler won a current WWE title? - yes
Is that wrestler active? - yes


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Is this wrestler Aleister Black?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Pete Dunne?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Is this wrestler a cruiser weight?


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Has this wrestler been in WWE? - Yes
Is your Wrestler from North America? - no
Has your Wrestler ever had a match at Wrestlemania? - no
Is this wrestler still alive? - yes
Has this wrestler been in WCW? - no
Is this wrestler Caucasian? - yes
Is this wrestler above the age of 35 years old? - no
Has this wrestler won a current WWE title? - yes
Is that wrestler active? - yes
Is this wrestler Aliester Black? - no
Pete Dunne? - :side: yes

Is your wrestler a cruiserweight? - he's a bruiserweight 8*D

Well done Curry!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Crruy :woo


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

fuck, grats curry


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

It’s up to you curry if you wish.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Sure, fire away. Might be popping in and out but will try and answer promptly.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Is this wrestler still alive?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

That’s okay curry. 

Is this wrestler currently in WWE?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

1) Is this wrestler still alive? Yes
2) Is this wrestler currently in WWE? Yes


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Has this wrestler ever won any wwe title? 
Is this wrestler a man?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Is this wrestler on Raw?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

1) Is this wrestler still alive? Yes
2) Is this wrestler currently in WWE? Yes
3) Has this wrestler ever won any wwe title? Yes
4) Is this wrestler a man? No
5) Is this wrestler on RAW? Yes

Now people start asking about gender :lol


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Has this wrestler been a champ in 2018?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

1) Is this wrestler still alive? Yes
2) Is this wrestler currently in WWE? Yes
3) Has this wrestler ever won any wwe title? Yes
4) Is this wrestler a man? No
5) Is this wrestler on RAW? Yes
6) Has this wrestler been a champ in 2018? Yes


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Was this wrestler involved in a tag team match at WM 34?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

1) Is this wrestler still alive? Yes
2) Is this wrestler currently in WWE? Yes
3) Has this wrestler ever won any wwe title? Yes
4) Is this wrestler a man? No
5) Is this wrestler on RAW? Yes
6) Has this wrestler been a champ in 2018? Yes
7) Was this wrestler involved in a tag team match (PLAYA) at WM 34? No


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nia Jax?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Not Nia Jax.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Nia Jax


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Not Alexa Bliss.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Charlotte


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Not Charlotte (pretty sure she's Smackdown).

EDIT - 

1) Is this wrestler still alive? Yes
2) Is this wrestler currently in WWE? Yes
3) Has this wrestler ever won any wwe title? Yes
4) Is this wrestler a man? No
5) Is this wrestler on RAW? Yes
6) Has this wrestler been a champ in 2018? Yes
7) Was this wrestler involved in a tag team match (PLAYA) at WM 34? No
Not Nia/Alexa/Charlotte/Ronda (She was in the tag, Conor).


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Ronda ROusey


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ember Moon?


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Sasha Banks


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

emerald-fire said:


> Ember Moon?


:woo :woo :woo

And we have it.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Good one, Curry.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Whenever you're ready @emerald-fire ;


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ready


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Is this wrestler active? 
Is this wrestler a man? 
Has this wrestler been a world champion?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Is this wrestler active? YES
Is this wrestler a man? YES
Has this wrestler been a world champion? YES


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Has this wrestler worked for WCW? 
Is this wrestler currently in WWE?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Is this wrestler active? YES
Is this wrestler a man? YES
Has this wrestler been a world champion? YES
Has this wrestler worked for WCW? YES
Is this wrestler currently in WWE? NO


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Has this wrestler ever worked in WWE? 
Was that wrestler born in the USA?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Is this wrestler active? YES
Is this wrestler a man? YES
Has this wrestler been a world champion? YES
Has this wrestler worked for WCW? YES
Is this wrestler currently in WWE? NO
Has this wrestler ever worked in WWE? YES
Was that wrestler born in the USA? YES


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

It’s Chris Jericho? 

Can be a tricky one. Because even tho he’s Canadian he was born in the USA


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Buttermaker said:


> It’s Chris Jericho?
> 
> Can be a tricky one. Because even tho he’s Canadian he was born in the USA


Correct answer.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Fuck yeah. Alright I’ve got a new one. 

Ask away fellow wrestlingforum peeps 
@777 ;


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Is the wrestler male?
Is the wrestler alive?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Is the wrestler male? Yes 
Is the wrestler alive? Yes


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

3.Is he American?
4.Is he over 30?
5.Is his finisher a submission?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Is he American? Yes 
Is he over 30? Yes 
Is his finisher a submission? No


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Is he still wrestling?
Is he in the WWE?*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

6 - is he still wrestling? No 
7 - Is he in the WWE? No


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Has he ever main evented a Wrestlemania?


Has he ever been a tag team champion?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

7- Has he ever Main evented Wrestlemania? No 

8 - Has he ever been tag team champ? Yup
@Jupiter Jack Daniels ;


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Did he wrestle in WCW?


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Is his nickname related to an animal?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

9- did he wrestle in WCW? Yes
10- is his name related to an animal? No
@Pratchett ;
@Stupid_Smark ;


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Is he a Hall of Famer?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

11 - is he a hall of famer? Yes


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Was he a member of a popular stable?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

12 - was he the member of a popular stable? Yes


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

@Pratchett ; @Stupid_Smark ; @777 ; @A-C-P ; @Jupiter Jack Daniels ;


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

@buttermaker

I'm going to take a guess lol and say Scott Hall. Scots in your avatar. He's retired, he was in WCW, he was a member of the NWO and I think he's the only NWO member to be in the hall of fame and not mainevent Mania. 

Unless it's one of the four horsemen it's got to be Scott Hall. I am forgetting someone who was technically a member of nwo but never got a mania Mainevent and is in the hall of fame :hmmm But I'll stick to Scott Hall


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

13 - is it Scott hall? Nope. 


Remember this wrestler was never in WWE


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh never in wwe? I thought the question was if he currently was. 

I'm not sure if this question was specific so I'm going ask

Is he a WWE hall of Famer?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

14 - is he in WWE Hall Of Fame? No 


Oops I may have given you an answer there, but this is a tough one so help is needed.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

This is hard... Honestly think this is a bit beyond my knowledge lol

Was he active in the 80s?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

15 - Was he active in the 80’s? Yes

I’ll give a hint. Beautiful. 


This may be a giveaway for some but let’s see.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Is it Bobby Eaton?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Pratchett said:


> Is it Bobby Eaton?


Yes it is!!


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeah the beautiful did give it away :lol I only sort of know of Midnight express and Bobby Eaton but I have heard the Name Beautiful Bobby Eaton . But I probably wouldn't of been able to guess anyway. :lol


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

So it's been a couple of days since Pratchett responded. Anyone want to continue? I'd like to start again with questions.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Give it a go


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Sorry I got busy with stuff and missed a couple days. If I should be replaced let me know, otherwise I have someone picked out.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Honestly it's been a couple days since an upstart decided to usurp my rightful place as the current controller of this game, so I'm asserting my place.

Ask away.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Is anyone going to ask a question?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Is the wrestler male?
Is the wrestler still alive?
Is the wrestler currently working for WWE?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Did the wrestler work for WWE? 
Was the wrestler a world champ?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Is the wrestler male? *Yes*
Is the wrestler still alive? *Yes*
Is the wrestler currently working for WWE? *No*
Did the wrestler work for WWE? *Yes*
Was the wrestler a world champ? *Yes*


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Is he an active wrestler?
Is he American?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

1. Is the wrestler male? *Yes*
2. Is the wrestler still alive? *Yes*
3. Is the wrestler currently working for WWE? *No*
4. Did the wrestler work for WWE? *Yes*
5. Was the wrestler a world champ? *Yes*

6. Is he an active wrestler? *Yes*
7. Is he American? *Yes*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Was the wrestler a member of a significant tag team? 

Was the wrestler a multiple time world champ?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

1. Is the wrestler male? *Yes*
2. Is the wrestler still alive? *Yes*
3. Is the wrestler currently working for WWE? *No*
4. Did the wrestler work for WWE? *Yes*
5. Was the wrestler a world champ? *Yes*
6. Is he an active wrestler? *Yes*
7. Is he American? *Yes*

8. Was the wrestler a member of a significant tag team? *No*
9. Was the wrestler a multiple time world champ? *No**




*_While he did win multiple "world championships", he did not do it more than once in any promotion he was ever in..._


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Did the wrestler work for WCW? 

Did the wrestler work in ECW?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

1. Is the wrestler male? *Yes*
2. Is the wrestler still alive? *Yes*
3. Is the wrestler currently working for WWE? *No*
4. Did the wrestler work for WWE? *Yes*
5. Was the wrestler a world champ? *Yes*
6. Is he an active wrestler? *Yes*
7. Is he American? *Yes*
8. Was the wrestler a member of a significant tag team? *No*
9. Was the wrestler a multiple time world champ? *No**

10. Did the wrestler work for WCW? *Yes*
11. Did the wrestler work in ECW? *Yes*






*_While he did win multiple "world championships", he did not do it more than once in any promotion he was ever in..._


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Did the wrestler work for TNA?


Is it Rhyno?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

1. Is the wrestler male? *Yes*
2. Is the wrestler still alive? *Yes*
3. Is the wrestler currently working for WWE? *No*
4. Did the wrestler work for WWE? *Yes*
5. Was the wrestler a world champ? *Yes*
6. Is he an active wrestler? *Yes*
7. Is he American? *Yes*
8. Was the wrestler a member of a significant tag team? *No*
9. Was the wrestler a multiple time world champ? *No**
10. Did the wrestler work for WCW? *Yes*
11. Did the wrestler work in ECW? *Yes*

12. Did the wrestler work for TNA? *No*



Guesses: Is it Rhyno? *No*



*_While he did win multiple "world championships", he did not do it more than once in any promotion he was ever in..._


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Does the wrestler currently work in North America? 

Has the wrestler ever worked in Japan?

Did the wrestler win a world title in the ECW?

Did the wrestler win a World Heavyweight Championship? 


This must be a pretty good one Pratchet, cause I’m drawing blanks.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Does this wrestler do a cruiserweight style?

Edit: Just noticed the not in TNA... So there goes who I had in mind lol I was guessing RVD... Even though he won both the ECW and WWE title in WWE, it was at the same time and it's up to debate to call the ECW title a (at that time) a world title lol

I'm guessing it's not someone who won the ECW title....

Because everyone who did and is still wrestling was in TNA at one stage or another.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Is it Tommy Dreamer?

NVM, he worked for TNA


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

1. Is the wrestler male? *Yes*
2. Is the wrestler still alive? *Yes*
3. Is the wrestler currently working for WWE? *No*
4. Did the wrestler work for WWE? *Yes*
5. Was the wrestler a world champ? *Yes*
6. Is he an active wrestler? *Yes*
7. Is he American? *Yes*
8. Was the wrestler a member of a significant tag team? *No*
9. Was the wrestler a multiple time world champ? *No**
10. Did the wrestler work for WCW? *Yes*
11. Did the wrestler work in ECW? *Yes*
12. Did the wrestler work for TNA? *No*

13. Does the wrestler currently work in North America? *Yes*
14. Has the wrestler ever worked in Japan? *No*
15. Did the wrestler win a world title in the ECW? *Yes*
16. Did the wrestler win a World Heavyweight Championship? _I am going to answer this as *No*, assuming that you are referencing the title from WCW since you already asked a version of this question.
_
17. Does this wrestler do a cruiserweight style? *No*



Guesses: Is it Rhyno? *No*



*_While he did win multiple "world championships", he did not do it more than once in any promotion he was ever in..._


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Stupid_Smark said:


> I'm guessing it's not someone who won the ECW title....
> 
> Because everyone who did and is still wrestling was in TNA at one stage or another.


Well, that depends on whether you are talking about _Extreme Championship Wrestling_, or _Eastern Championship Wrestling_. That may be an important distinction regarding this particular wrestler. 8*D


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Pratchett said:


> Well, that depends on whether you are talking about _Extreme Championship Wrestling_, or _Eastern Championship Wrestling_. That may be an important distinction regarding this particular wrestler. 8*D


I’m trying to make the distinction that by World Title it means the top title of the promotion, and not the World TV Title or World Tag Team Titles etc


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Buttermaker said:


> I’m trying to make the distinction that by World Title it means the top title of the promotion, and not the World TV Title or World Tag Team Titles etc


I figured that was what you were asking in question #5


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Has the wrestler worked for ROH?

Is the wrestler best known as a heel?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

1. Is the wrestler male? *Yes*
2. Is the wrestler still alive? *Yes*
3. Is the wrestler currently working for WWE? *No*
4. Did the wrestler work for WWE? *Yes*
5. Was the wrestler a world champ? *Yes*
6. Is he an active wrestler? *Yes*
7. Is he American? *Yes*
8. Was the wrestler a member of a significant tag team? *No*
9. Was the wrestler a multiple time world champ? *No**
10. Did the wrestler work for WCW? *Yes*
11. Did the wrestler work in ECW? *Yes*
12. Did the wrestler work for TNA? *No*
13. Does the wrestler currently work in North America? *Yes*
14. Has the wrestler ever worked in Japan? *No*
15. Did the wrestler win a world title in the ECW? *Yes*
16. Did the wrestler win a World Heavyweight Championship? _I am going to answer this as *No*, assuming that you are referencing the title from WCW since you already asked a version of this question.
_17. Does this wrestler do a cruiserweight style? *No*

18. Has the wrestler worked for ROH? *No*
19. Is the wrestler best known as a heel? *No*


Guesses: Is it Rhyno? *No*



*_While he did win multiple "world championships", he did not do it more than once in any promotion he was ever in..._


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Did this wrestler win the WCW world championship?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rob Van Dam?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Buttermaker said:


> Did this wrestler win the WCW world championship?


I already answered that question at #16


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Pratchett said:


> I already answered that question at #16


Oh right. Okay WWE World Heavyweight Title? 


I’m completely mindfucked right now


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

1. Is the wrestler male? *Yes*
2. Is the wrestler still alive? *Yes*
3. Is the wrestler currently working for WWE? *No*
4. Did the wrestler work for WWE? *Yes*
5. Was the wrestler a world champ? *Yes*
6. Is he an active wrestler? *Yes*
7. Is he American? *Yes*
8. Was the wrestler a member of a significant tag team? *No*
9. Was the wrestler a multiple time world champ? *No**
10. Did the wrestler work for WCW? *Yes*
11. Did the wrestler work in ECW? *Yes*
12. Did the wrestler work for TNA? *No*
13. Does the wrestler currently work in North America? *Yes*
14. Has the wrestler ever worked in Japan? *No*
15. Did the wrestler win a world title in the ECW? *Yes*
16. Did the wrestler win a World Heavyweight Championship? _I am going to answer this as *No*, assuming that you are referencing the title from WCW since you already asked a version of this question.
_17. Does this wrestler do a cruiserweight style? *No*
18. Has the wrestler worked for ROH? *No*
19. Is the wrestler best known as a heel? *No*
20. Oh right. Okay WWE World Heavyweight Title? *No*


Guesses: Is it Rhyno? *No*



*_While he did win multiple "world championships", he did not do it more than once in any promotion he was ever in..._


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Buttermaker said:


> I’m completely mindfucked right now


I didn't think this one would be this hard. Now I'm hoping I didn't screw it up.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Pratchett said:


> I didn't think this one would be this hard. Now I'm hoping I didn't screw it up.


I’m taking a few more minutes to try and solve it, then I’m gonna call uncle


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I would like to see more people guess.

What happens if nobody gets it? Does somebody else take over or am I declared the winner and the thread closes?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Pratchett said:


> I would like to see more people guess.
> 
> What happens if nobody gets it? Does somebody else take over or am I declared the winner and the thread closes?


Ultimate winner of all time.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Buttermaker said:


> Ultimate winner of all time.


Oh gods I hope this really delivers I don't want to be the ultimate winner of all time on a fluke


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Pratchett said:


> Oh gods I hope this really delivers I don't want to be the ultimate winner of all time on a fluke


I don’t want to question your integrity here good sir, but I believe there must be some mistake somewhere.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Unless the answer is Kane

Edit: never mind, it can’t be Kane


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Buttermaker said:


> I don’t want to question your integrity here good sir, but I believe there must be some mistake somewhere.


If there are questions about the answers I gave I will provide source material that I used to make sure I was giving the best responses I could.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

So I’ve narrowed it down that the wrestler won the WWE Championship and the ECW Championship once each. 

Not the WCW Championship or the WWE World Heavyweight Championship correct.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Buttermaker said:


> So I’ve narrowed it down that the wrestler won the WWE Championship and the ECW Championship once each.


WWE Championship *no*, ECW Championship *Yes*



> Not the WCW Championship or the WWE World Heavyweight Championship correct.


That is correct. But I do not see the difference between the WWE Championship and the WWE World Heavyweight Championship.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Pratchett said:


> WWE Championship *no*, ECW Championship *Yes*
> 
> 
> 
> That is correct. But I do not see the difference between the WWE Championship and the WWE World Heavyweight Championship.


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_World_Heavyweight_Champions_(WWE)


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

It could be Tito Santana, but he was in Strikeforce.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Buttermaker said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_World_Heavyweight_Champions_(WWE)


Oh well yeah, there is that. But I never said he was a WWE Champion.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Pratchett said:


> Oh well yeah, there is that. But I never said he was a WWE Champion.


I just assumed by process of elimination based upon this. 


*While he did win multiple "world championships", he did not do it more than once in any promotion he was ever in...


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Buttermaker said:


> It could be Tito Santana, but he was in Strikeforce.


It is Tito Santana. But I have no information about him being in Strikeforce. Never even heard of it.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Pratchett said:


> It is Tito Santana. But I have no information about him being in Strikeforce. Never even heard of it.


A tag team with Rick Martel!

That was a very good one Pratch


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Buttermaker said:


> A tag team with Rick Martel!
> 
> That was a very good one Pratch


Oh I thought you were talking about a promotion called Strikeforce. That's why I hadn't heard of it. I knew about him tagging with Martel but I didn't consider that to be a major team worth noting. They weren't together long at all.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Well you go ahead and start another game then.

I'm going to bed. Thanks for playing along.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I got one in mind. Shoot


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Wait just realized this thread was here....I will play from here on out.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Is this wrestler male?
Is this wrestler currently active?


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh darn just read the last page lol

OK had this wrestler been in WWE?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

1 - Is the Wrestler Male? Yes 

2 - Is the wrestler currently active? No

3 - Has this wrestler been in WWE? Yea


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Is this wrestler alive?
Did they hold the WWE heavyweight title


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

1 - Is the Wrestler Male? Yes 

2 - Is the wrestler currently active? No

3 - Has this wrestler been in WWE? Yea

4 - is the wrestler alive? No 

5 - did the wrestler hold the WWE Heavyweight title? No


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Is this wrestler American?
Was this wrestler known for a hardcore style?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

1 - Is the Wrestler Male? Yes 

2 - Is the wrestler currently active? No

3 - Has this wrestler been in WWE? Yea

4 - is the wrestler alive? No 

5 - did the wrestler hold the WWE Heavyweight title? No

6 - Is the wrestler American? Ya 

7 - Is the wrestler hardcore? Ya


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Buttermaker said:


> 1 - Is the Wrestler Male? Yes
> 
> 2 - Is the wrestler currently active? No
> 
> ...


Was the wrestler associated with World Class?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Was he ECW champion?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

1 - Is the Wrestler Male? Yes 

2 - Is the wrestler currently active? No

3 - Has this wrestler been in WWE? Yea

4 - is the wrestler alive? No 

5 - did the wrestler hold the WWE Heavyweight title? No

6 - Is the wrestler American? Ya 

7 - Is the wrestler hardcore? Ya

8 - Was the wrestler associated with World class? No

9 - Was the wrestler ECW champ? Yes


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Did he have a tattooed head? fuck it, is it Mike Awesome?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Thumbinthebum said:


> Did he have a tattooed head? fuck it, is it Mike Awesome?


It is Mike Awesome! 


Alright. 


Is the wrestler currently active?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Is this wrestler currently active? Yes


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Does the wrestler currently work for WWE? 

Has the wrestler held a World Title? 

Has the wrestler worked for NXT?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

1 - Is this wrestler currently active? Yes

2 - Does the wrestler currently work for WWE? No

3 - Has the wrestler held a World Title? Yes

4 - Has the wrestler worked for NXT? No


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Has the wrestler worked in WCW? 

Has the wrestler worked in ECW? 

Has the wrestler worked in TNA? 

Did the wrestler hold the intercontinental championship?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

1 - Is this wrestler currently active? Yes

2 - Does the wrestler currently work for WWE? No

3 - Has the wrestler held a World Title? Yes

4 - Has the wrestler worked for NXT? No

5 - Has the wrestler worked in WCW? Yes

6 - Has the wrestler worked in ECW? No

7 - Has the wrestler worked in TNA? No

8 - Did the wrestler hold the intercontinental championship? No


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Is it David Arquette? 

If not. 

Did the wrestler work for wwe? 

Did the wrestler hold the WCW title? 

Did the wrestler hold the WWE championship?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Is it David Arquette? So wrong I won't even count that as a question, lol

If not. 

1 - Is this wrestler currently active? Yes

2 - Does the wrestler currently work for WWE? No

3 - Has the wrestler held a World Title? Yes

4 - Has the wrestler worked for NXT? No

5 - Has the wrestler worked in WCW? Yes

6 - Has the wrestler worked in ECW? No

7 - Has the wrestler worked in TNA? No

8 - Did the wrestler hold the intercontinental championship? No

9 - Did the wrestler work for wwe? No 

10 - Did the wrestler hold the WCW title? No

Did the wrestler hold the WWE championship? No, see Q9. I won't count that one either.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Is the wrestler Japanese?

Did the wrestler win a world title in 1990s?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

1 - Is this wrestler currently active? Yes

2 - Does the wrestler currently work for WWE? No

3 - Has the wrestler held a World Title? Yes

4 - Has the wrestler worked for NXT? No

5 - Has the wrestler worked in WCW? Yes

6 - Has the wrestler worked in ECW? No

7 - Has the wrestler worked in TNA? No

8 - Did the wrestler hold the intercontinental championship? No

9 - Did the wrestler work for wwe? No 

10 - Did the wrestler hold the WCW title? No

11 - Is the wrestler Japanese? Yes

12 - Did the wrestler win a world title in 1990s? No


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Is it Yuji Nagata?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

1 - Is this wrestler currently active? Yes

2 - Does the wrestler currently work for WWE? No

3 - Has the wrestler held a World Title? Yes

4 - Has the wrestler worked for NXT? No

5 - Has the wrestler worked in WCW? Yes

6 - Has the wrestler worked in ECW? No

7 - Has the wrestler worked in TNA? No

8 - Did the wrestler hold the intercontinental championship? No

9 - Did the wrestler work for wwe? No 

10 - Did the wrestler hold the WCW title? No

11 - Is the wrestler Japanese? Yes

12 - Did the wrestler win a world title in 1990s? No

13 - Is it Yuji Nagata? No


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Did this wrestler win a world title in Japan? 

Did this wrestler win a title in 2000’s?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

1 - Is this wrestler currently active? Yes

2 - Does the wrestler currently work for WWE? No

3 - Has the wrestler held a World Title? Yes

4 - Has the wrestler worked for NXT? No

5 - Has the wrestler worked in WCW? Yes

6 - Has the wrestler worked in ECW? No

7 - Has the wrestler worked in TNA? No

8 - Did the wrestler hold the intercontinental championship? No

9 - Did the wrestler work for wwe? No 

10 - Did the wrestler hold the WCW title? No

11 - Is the wrestler Japanese? Yes

12 - Did the wrestler win a world title in 1990s? No

13 - Is it Yuji Nagata? No

14 - Did this wrestler win a world title in Japan? Yes

15 - Did this wrestler win a title in 2000’s? Yes


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Kensuki Sasaki


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

1 - Is this wrestler currently active? Yes

2 - Does the wrestler currently work for WWE? No

3 - Has the wrestler held a World Title? Yes

4 - Has the wrestler worked for NXT? No

5 - Has the wrestler worked in WCW? Yes

6 - Has the wrestler worked in ECW? No

7 - Has the wrestler worked in TNA? No

8 - Did the wrestler hold the intercontinental championship? No

9 - Did the wrestler work for wwe? No 

10 - Did the wrestler hold the WCW title? No

11 - Is the wrestler Japanese? Yes

12 - Did the wrestler win a world title in 1990s? No

13 - Is it Yuji Nagata? No

14 - Did this wrestler win a world title in Japan? Yes

15 - Did this wrestler win a title in 2000’s? Yes

16 - Kensuki Sasaki No


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Did the wrestler win the IWGP Title?

Did the wrestler have a prominent role in wcw?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

1 - Is this wrestler currently active? Yes

2 - Does the wrestler currently work for WWE? No

3 - Has the wrestler held a World Title? Yes

4 - Has the wrestler worked for NXT? No

5 - Has the wrestler worked in WCW? Yes

6 - Has the wrestler worked in ECW? No

7 - Has the wrestler worked in TNA? No

8 - Did the wrestler hold the intercontinental championship? No

9 - Did the wrestler work for wwe? No 

10 - Did the wrestler hold the WCW title? No

11 - Is the wrestler Japanese? Yes

12 - Did the wrestler win a world title in 1990s? No

13 - Is it Yuji Nagata? No

14 - Did this wrestler win a world title in Japan? Yes

15 - Did this wrestler win a title in 2000’s? Yes

16 - Kensuki Sasaki No

17 - Did the wrestler win the IWGP Title? Yes

18 - Did the wrestler have a prominent role in wcw? No


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Hiroyoshi Tenzan


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Buttermaker said:


> Hiroyoshi Tenzan


Ding Ding Ding, yes it's Tenzan.

1 - Is this wrestler alive?

2- Did this wrestler work for WWE?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

1 - Is this wrestler alive? No 

2- Did this wrestler work for WWE? Yes


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

3 - Was this wrestler male?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Wrestling 20Q
1 - Is this wrestler alive? No 

2- Did this wrestler work for WWE? Yes

3- is this wrestler male? Yes


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Did he hold a version of the WWE title?

Was he IC champion?

Was he a tag-team champion?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

1 - Is this wrestler alive? No 

2- Did this wrestler work for WWE? Yes

3- is this wrestler male? Yes

4- Did he hold a version of the WWE title? No 

5 - Was he IC champion? No 

6- Was he a tag-team champion? Yes


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

7 - Is he American?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

1 - Is this wrestler alive? No 

2- Did this wrestler work for WWE? Yes

3- is this wrestler male? Yes

4- Did he hold a version of the WWE title? No 

5 - Was he IC champion? No 

6- Was he a tag-team champion? Yes

7 - is he American? Yes


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Was he from Texas?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

1 - Is this wrestler alive? No 

2- Did this wrestler work for WWE? Yes

3- is this wrestler male? Yes

4- Did he hold a version of the WWE title? No 

5 - Was he IC champion? No 

6- Was he a tag-team champion? Yes

7 - is he American? Yes

8 - Was he from Texas? No


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Just a hint, to make this one slightly easier, because I know it’s tough. It’s not specified which company this wrestler won their tag titles in, just that they won a tag title.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Was he in WCW?

Was he in ECW?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

1 - Is this wrestler alive? No 

2- Did this wrestler work for WWE? Yes

3- is this wrestler male? Yes

4- Did he hold a version of the WWE title? No 

5 - Was he IC champion? No 

6- Was he a tag-team champion? Yes

7 - is he American? Yes

8 - Was he from Texas? No

9 - was he in WCW? Yes 

10 - was be in ecw? No


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Did he wrestle in AWA?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

11 - did he wrestle in AWA? - no


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Was he WCW champion?

Did he compete in the Brawl for All?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

12 - Was he WCW champion? No

13- Did he compete in the Brawl for All? No


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Did his son work for WWE?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

14 - Did his son work for wwe? No


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

I won't ask if it's Terry Gordy then. Hmm

Did he hold tag team titles in WCW?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

15 - Did he hold tag team titles in WCW? No


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Buttermaker said:


> 15 - Did he hold tag team titles in WCW? No


Or in WWE? (because I have to double check)


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

He didn’t in WWE. And I’m not going to count that as a question.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice

Did he wrestle for AAA?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

16 - did he wrestle for AAA? No


----------

